# zcube.cn?



## Sajwo (Jan 19, 2013)

I just found this shop and its extremaly cheap. The shipping is not free, but it's still profitable - for example 11x11 with shipping is under 100$.
Has anybody experience with this shop, is it legit?

You can change the value on the top of the website

http://zcube.cn/


----------



## cubernya (Jan 19, 2013)

I highly doubt this is legit. Seems way to cheap to the point where they probably can't make a profit


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 19, 2013)

There are LOTS of errors on the pages, that is what I CAN see. Entering values and all goes wrong. 

Not a clue about them otherwise.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2013)

Woah, what's this?


----------



## uniacto (Jan 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Woah, what's this?



that looks super fancy

By the way, it looks to be the same price if I estimate shipping to my area. For example, the ~$3.50 ShengShou 4x4 has like 7 dollars shipping that comes along with it. I could get it for a better price from another store with free shipping.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 19, 2013)

$48 for a ss8x8 and $80 for an 11x11, you must be joking...
lol $2.41 for shengshou wind


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 19, 2013)

I only paid a little over $100 for my 11x11, so.. I don't find 80 too crazy. 

They have the 9x9 SS as well for a price that I have seen elsewhere.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 19, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I only paid a little over $100 for my 11x11, so.. I don't find 80 too crazy.
> 
> They have the 9x9 SS as well for a price that I have seen elsewhere.



Where?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 19, 2013)

everbuying.com: http://www.everbuying.com/product292182.html

Get a coupon going (I posted this elsewhere on the forum in the 9x9 topic, run a search) and you can get the price down quite a bit from that.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 19, 2013)

Well.. we'll find out soon enough if it is legit. I just ordered a few things (SS mega en Zhanchis purple and primary) which was totalling about $10 less than 51morefun even with the shipping this store asks.

Wait and see. No tracking number but I'll get back to you of course when it arrives and all 

And if not I will also let you know 

In the mean time the paypal confirmation has come in, and also the order overview from the store with all the info on it. Looking good so far.


To add: the errors occur when you are registered (as in logged in).

I have mailed the store about it, and checked out as a guest, which works fine.


----------



## Saveti (Jan 19, 2013)

Ohomy goodness. Hope its legit


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=86

This Alpha cube looks insane !


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 19, 2013)

Saveti said:


> Ohomy goodness. Hope its legit



Not too worried here to be honest 

Wait and see in any case. And it is CHINA. Have you seen what wholesale costs in many cases? Even LESS.. so.. I doubt they are getting no profit at all.. just not as much as an hknowstore or somesuch.


----------



## TheLizardWizard (Jan 20, 2013)

Dropped $50; let's see what happens. Maybe I'll do a review on the type A chun cube or whatever it's called, I ordered two. I've also seen pics of it before somewhere but I forget where.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 20, 2013)

Just got an email that they needed my address again. Looked in the order overview and all was there, save for the phone.

Replied, stating clearly what was street, zip and all that and added the phone. Sometimes abroad says my zip is wrong. Sorry folks, Dutch zip comes with 4 numbers and 2 letters lol


----------



## uniacto (Jan 20, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Just got an email that they needed my address again. Looked in the order overview and all was there, save for the phone.
> 
> Replied, stating clearly what was street, zip and all that and added the phone. Sometimes abroad says my zip is wrong. Sorry folks, Dutch zip comes with 4 numbers and 2 letters lol



how much was the shipping to your area?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 20, 2013)

That depends on the amount of cubes. Just enter your wish, go to the cart, and bottom left has the shipping calculator for your area.

You are in Washington, so shipping will be different than it was for me ($11.82 for three cubes).


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 20, 2013)

Tempted to buy that "alpha chun chun" thing. *_*


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 20, 2013)

It looks really cool but I doubt it contributes to the turning. You can see the metal is lower than the plastic, so upon turning the metal does nothing.. it is a pure visual thing.

But yea... it does look cool hehe


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 20, 2013)

*snort* They are very extensive in their confirmation to my supplying data:



> ok,tks
> 
> ______
> zCube.cn



Ah well.. as long as I get what I paid for I don't mind


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 20, 2013)

One shiny Alpha Chun now on order!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 21, 2013)

Update.. I just got word that the order got shipped and I have been given a tracking number (don't know if that is for all orders or just orders over a certain amount).


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 21, 2013)

damn if this is legit I may consider 8x8 and maybe 9x9, although zhanchi's at that price cannot be looked away


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine also says shipped. That was prompt.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 26, 2013)

They are quite quick in adding things to the site as well.

I used the contact form and asked about the mf8 gigaminx, linking them to the taobao site they have in the top of their home screen.

I got a reply early this morning:



> dear sir,
> first,thank for your letter,black and white all in stock.then i will put it on zcube.cn today,tks



And I just checked and what do you know? It's on the site!

So.. small tip: if you are looking for something and it is not there, ask, and they will likely add it.


----------



## EMI (Jan 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Woah, what's this?



Wow, never heard of this one. Is that using some kind of metal caps?  Interesting design, like some kind of mixture between Guhong/C5/AlphaCC...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 26, 2013)

It looks cool, but it is nothing that seems to be functional as it is embedded in the plastic.


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 26, 2013)

I was GOING to buy from them, but I might just wait until one or two add something about the shop here


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 26, 2013)

Damn, so many new, really cheap shops all of a sudden :O

I won't be buying, nothing I really need at the moment, and my Dad doesn't really like it when I want to buy cubes :3


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 26, 2013)

There is nothing to dislike about WANTING to buy cubes. It's a different story when you are actually BUYING them lol


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have contacted the support of the site, about video showing the performance of this amazingly looking cube 3x3 Type A Chun 1
and they said that the video will be up, under the description of cube, but I don't know exactly when.


----------



## Saveti (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone received an order from them yet?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Alcuber said:


> Damn, so many new, really cheap shops all of a sudden :O
> 
> I won't be buying, nothing I really need at the moment, and my Dad doesn't really like it when I want to buy cubes :3



Eh, my Dad hates it when I buy new cubes. . "Haven't you already got that cube?" D:<


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 26, 2013)

I am pretty much the first to order there, no nothing here yet, but hey.. it was only shipped a few days ago and still has to leave Hongkong, so.

Give it time


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 26, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I am pretty much the first to order there, no nothing here yet, but hey.. it was only shipped a few days ago and still has to leave Hongkong, so.
> 
> Give it time



What did you order if I can know.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 26, 2013)

Post #10


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 27, 2013)

I ordered a white 6 x 6 Shengshou, black Megaminx Shengshou and a black 57 mm Zhanchi. Total 30$ incl shipping costs to Holland.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jan 27, 2013)

15$ for a ss7... I paid 50 when it first came out


----------



## omer (Jan 27, 2013)

The shengshou 4x4x4 might cost less than 4$, but shipping is more than 7$ (to my location at-least)... fasttech sells it for 6.5$ with free shipping.
It doesn't matter how much the products cost, it matters how much they cost with shipping. This store is expensive.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 27, 2013)

Not for me with the items + shipping


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm eyeing up that white 9x9. I know everbuying is selling one, but I prefer white, and that price is incredible even with the shipping.


----------



## DaCubeMeister (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anybody know if it ACTUALLY works?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 28, 2013)

Read back in the thread for that answer


----------



## MisterChris (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zapUcKoV4MY&feature=em-uploademail Looks legit


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah it'll suck out of the box, but it'll get better with breaking in. I have yet to receive a cube that was great out of the box hehe.

My order from zcube left HongKong on the 28th, wait and see


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 31, 2013)

well now that this site is legit it will become my new store to buy from :3


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> My order from zcube left HongKong on the 28th, wait and see



I just checked and my order left HK on jan 31th.  I am really in the mood for some new cubes


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 31, 2013)

I ordered the tuttminx from verypuzzle.com, so.. not really allowed to buy new ones anymore this month unless it is a SUPER deal. LOL


----------



## Chilli (Jan 31, 2013)

How long does free shipping take?


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I ordered the tuttminx from verypuzzle.com, so.. not really allowed to buy new ones anymore this month unless it is a SUPER deal. LOL



this month ends in a few hours lol


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 31, 2013)

Do they even offer a free shipping ? I don't think so - I can't see this option.


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 31, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Do they even offer a free shipping ? I don't think so - I can't see this option.



Nope they don't offer it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 1, 2013)

wrathofgods54 said:


> this month ends in a few hours lol



Not really. Financial months go from income to income


----------



## Thenio (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=86
In description come out a short film about Alpha Chun1


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 2, 2013)

Thenio said:


> http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=86
> In description come out a short film about Alpha Chun1



Hmm, looks allright.. I might just have to order that one


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 2, 2013)

The package from zcube is in transit in my country, so with a bit of good hope it will get here today still and I can report on the packaging and such


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 2, 2013)

And in came a very sturdy little box that was bulging.

Then I opened that and it sighed of relief. Lots of newspaper, tightly packed around the contents came bulking out. Take out paper, take out the two zhanchis (DIY) and more paper to get to the shengshou megaminx. The whole dealie seams to be in order, nothing missing at first sight, nothing damaged. The two boxes for the cubes were nicely flat against the sides and the delivery note was included as well with what was ordered and such so you can see where it came from.

In one word: PERFECT.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 2, 2013)

excellent news 

Now will they stock the panshi when it comes out?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 2, 2013)

Ask I say 


I asked about the mf8 gigaminx, which was added but days later.


----------



## Thenio (Feb 2, 2013)

I wrote to zcube.cn yesterday about when dayan 6 comes out and have pre-order.
And zcube.cn wrote to me today:
"After the spring festival 
will come,tks"


----------



## Speedmaster (Feb 2, 2013)

Is there a way to use paypal? i couldn't find it when checking out, but they said, that they would accept paypal...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 2, 2013)

They accept paypal or I couldn't have bought from them. Maybe someone else can help out. (I ordered enough this month, no need for an accidental extra one lol)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 2, 2013)

well I kindly sent them this message:

"Dear zcubes, will you be stocking a pre-order of the sixth generation DaYan cube, the DaYan Panshi?

Just a kindly request "

And they quickly replied with this: (nice customer service btw)

"the factory had on holiday now,after 17th will come,tks"

so after 17th february I expect they will stock panshi's for a decent price, as they seem to be celebrating Chinese new year right now


----------



## catsrocktubas (Feb 6, 2013)

So has anyone actually received their orders from this store yet? Im just kinda waiting after the Chinese new year and to see more about this store from those of you who put in an order. Does the shipping cost make these low prices not so great after it is calculated?


----------



## CubeorCubes (Feb 6, 2013)

I have an unboxing video of it. Here it is 






catsrocktubas said:


> So has anyone actually received their orders from this store yet? Im just kinda waiting after the Chinese new year and to see more about this store from those of you who put in an order. Does the shipping cost make these low prices not so great after it is calculated?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

Honestly?

I got my order days ago, as reported IN this thread.

Please.. the thread isn't THAT long to read through.


----------



## TP (Feb 6, 2013)

catsrocktubas said:


> So has anyone actually received their orders from this store yet? Im just kinda waiting after the Chinese new year and to see more about this store from those of you who put in an order. Does the shipping cost make these low prices not so great after it is calculated?



The shipping to me for a single cube was ~10$, and for 4 cubes it was ~13$. So I think the more cubes you buy the more favorable it gets since the prices can be ridiculously low.


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 6, 2013)

I just got Alpha Chun 1. Beast 






You propably won't understand anything, but at the end of the video the cube is assembled, so you can see how it turns


----------



## catsrocktubas (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome, it looks great. Ill put in an order for one of these myself, and probably a 2x2 wittwo v1. Any other recomendations on cheap 'cant pass up' deals this site has to help shipping charges?


----------



## TP (Feb 6, 2013)

catsrocktubas said:


> Awesome, it looks great. Ill put in an order for one of these myself, and probably a 2x2 wittwo v1. Any other recomendations on cheap 'cant pass up' deals this site has to help shipping charges?



I ordered 2 Shengshou wind, Shengshou 4x4 and Shengshou 5x5 for a total of 11.88$ (excluding shipping). All those are very cheap.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 7, 2013)

Cant believe i didnt find this site earlier, couldve saved ALOT of money!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 7, 2013)

Shipping costs are way too high


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 7, 2013)

Alpha chun arrived today. Pretty quick from HK. Packaging was good - a sturdy box with padding and well taped up. Impressed with zcube.cn.

First impressions of the cube - nice novelty because of the metal bits but locks up way too much. Maybe I just need to keep adjusting it and break it in some more. Sometimes I think I should never buy anything other than Dayan ever again - everything else is usually disappointing in some way by comparison!


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 7, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Shipping costs are way too high



depending on what you order, and overall its still cheaper than other stores.


----------



## N Zhang (Feb 7, 2013)

http://shop57541039.taobao.com/?spm=0.0.0.0.MIqRV5 The two stores may have the same boss.The style of the page is similar - - i bet you can read my mind


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 7, 2013)

Actually no I can't.. care to enlighten us? *bats lashes*

Oh and while you are looking at sites.. you haven't noticed yet there are more that look alike? 

Who cares who the boss is. Buy with a trusted payment source and your purchase is protected. As long as what I ordered actually arrives here in a timely manner and in an OK condition I am perfectly fine with it.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 7, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Sometimes I think I should never buy anything other than Dayan ever again - everything else is usually disappointing in some way by comparison!



Yes, I have the same feeling. All other none Dayan cubes have one thing in common. They are not a Dayan. I must say I was very surprised when I received my Magic friends cube. It is awesome, and I might add lately I have been using it more than my Zhanchi. I was intended to buy the Alpha chun but was waiting untill you told us how incredible it was


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 7, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I was intended to buy the Alpha chun but was waiting untill you told us how incredible it was


LOL, well maybe I can save you a few euros  Seriously, I'm too slow and clumsy to be a good judge of a speed cube, but I can't see that I'll use it much when there are Zhanchis and Guhongs lying around the house.

I was tempted to try the Magic Friends or Fangcun, but have now decided not to buy any Dayan knockoffs after reading Mr Bao's recent comments. I would be sad to see him stop innovating and producing great cubes!


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 8, 2013)

N Zhang said:


> http://shop57541039.taobao.com/?spm=0.0.0.0.MIqRV5 The two stores may have the same boss.The style of the page is similar - - i bet you can read my mind



Taobao has extremaly high cost of the shipping outside China.


----------



## TP (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my order today, 10 workdays after order placement. The cubes where well packed, no space for them to wiggle around and packed in dubble layer of cardboard.

Got two Shengshou Wind, and they feelt cozy. I like the feel of them and look forward to play with them.

The Shengshou 4x4 has the best turning of the cubes, but a little bit locky so far. It also has a real nice feel to it.

The Shengshou 5x5 locks up very easily for me and when turning my fingers constantly find a way of getting between the parts and open up gaps. Doesn´t really affect turning of anything, just annoying.

Not so great stickers on either of them, a bit smudgy and some minor air bubbles beneath them. First impression is a bit negative for the 5x5 but good for the others. Nevertheless it´s great to how some non Rubiks brand 4x4 and 5x5 cubes. Now it´s time to be gone with the Wind.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 11, 2013)

You need to tighten that 5x5. That'll help things


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Feb 15, 2013)

Just placed an order for 5 cubes (4 3X3's and a 5X5) and the shipping was only $10.91 to Canada which is actually better than a lot of companies based out of US.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Can you order things from here at the moment?

It keeps saying error when I try to add things to my cart.

Is it because that they are on holiday?


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 15, 2013)

I just added items to my cart. It works fine. I think you will be able to order. But they won't ship until Feb.17, I think.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yea, it was just a temporary error. It works fine now. Thanks.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah I was talking to the owners and the are very professional in what they do as I am still in contact with them. My order only took 6 days from china to Australia. Highly recommend this store and there prices.

I purchased 19 puzzles which came to $280 including shipping, I also recieved many extra sets of stickers and few carry cube bags.
Shengshou 3x3 x2, SS 4x4 x2, SS 5-9, SS pyraminx, Dayan megaminx, Dayan 42mm stickerless and black, 50mm, 55mm, zhanchi stickerless and new black one, type c IV, Dayan + mf8 4x4 v3


----------



## uniacto (Feb 16, 2013)

I thought they were on holiday?...


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 16, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I thought they were on holiday?...




I think he ordered it few days before the holiday? They still reply to my inquiries, though.


----------



## AUFT (Feb 16, 2013)

ShadowCuber said:


> Yeah I was talking to the owners and the are very professional in what they do as I am still in contact with them. My order only took 6 days from china to Australia. Highly recommend this store and there prices.
> View attachment 2656
> I purchased 19 puzzles which came to $280 including shipping, I also recieved many extra sets of stickers and few carry cube bags.
> Shengshou 3x3 x2, SS 4x4 x2, SS 5-9, SS pyraminx, Dayan megaminx, Dayan 42mm stickerless and black, 50mm, 55mm, zhanchi stickerless and new black one, type c IV, Dayan + mf8 4x4 v3



Holy crap!!!!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 16, 2013)

zomg, dem cubes


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 17, 2013)

I am still in contact with them, I purchased the cubes a day before the holiday and we kept in contact. I have been talking that they will ship all orders when they get back. They are also growing bringing in different variety of puzzles and offering the cheapest puzzles. I do highly recommend this store and their products. I also have been able to achieve the ultimate dayan + mf8 4x4 tension and speed it is sadly replacing my SS which will now become my back up haha.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 17, 2013)

I hope they stock a panshi preorder, I'm sure it will be cheaper than anywhere else


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 17, 2013)

I am sure it will be, but WITH shipping it will not be that much of a difference anymore


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=120

Take a look at that core.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks interesting. It's a pitty that I've just placed an order here a few days ago...
Maybe next time.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

I have NO idea how to tension that. I watched the video, but didn't get much wiser. Maybe by pressing the centerpiece down further or less that those red pieces reside higher and lower on the screw or something. Dunno *shrug*

It definitely does look interesting, no doubt.


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 18, 2013)

"Chun2's stainless steel sheet no production.
At present is to use Chun1's."



​I don't understand that part, which stainless steel? The ones in the edges?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

The steel bits, yes.

The chun2 is there now but you cannot buy it yet I think. It will likely become available once that steel sheet is back up and running.


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 18, 2013)

And dang, The Chun1 is out of stock. I think I saw their stocks left I think a few days ago, and it was 985 or something lol. And now, it is Out of Stock, xD


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah.. I guess they put everything on 1000 lol


----------



## CzaroDziej (Feb 18, 2013)

I ordered 2 mins ago some cubes.
Hope they will come fast.
I wanted to take also Alpha Chun, but it is out of stock-.-


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 18, 2013)

based on what I'm seeing with the core, you don't tension it per se, you push down further and put the two halves of the red cap
i think it's really a bunch of ridges and not exactly a screw
and then they give you 3 different spring types........
I think this design is an overly convoluted attempt to stop thread mis-alignment, and gives you easy way to keep the tensions even
pretty smart


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

I think you're right, yes.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 18, 2013)

all the reviews on youtube I've seen of the alpha chun 1 on youtube (ALL IN POLISH) show that the cube itself is really locky though
Also, it looks like the metal bits might chew your fingers during a solve


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

Alpha chomp cube then hmm? LOL


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah - I have one and it's pretty locky but design of Chun 2 seems to be better because it has smoother areas on which Chun 1 was locking and catching so I think that Chun 2 is better.

We will see as somebody make a review.

Sorry for my crappy English...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't be sorry, you are being perfectly clear in my eyes 

*waits for chomp cube 2 then*


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 18, 2013)

OK - nice to hear that 

Chomp cube 2 ? What do You mean by that ? :>

Also I'm very interested in this core design but I have no idea how it works.
Seems that It can be used not only in Alpha cubes but in other also ?
Next thing- If cube can't be tensioned with this core then this is kinda bad...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Chomp cube 2 ? What do You mean by that ? :>


Posts 104 and 105 

And chun1 and 2 has a regular core, you can see in the pictures. The special core is optional to be bought separately.


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 18, 2013)

And also by this:

Chun2's stainless steel sheet no production.
At present is to use Chun1's.

They said that they don't produce stainless steel inserts for edges in chun 2 and we must use the ones from Chun 1 I think ;]


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 18, 2013)

I haven't found the chun 2 anywhere
where is it?
and also any reviews of this thing?


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here it is:

http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=119

Nope, I don;t think that someone make a review, because this cube is very new ;]


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 18, 2013)

I want to order Chun2, and Chun1, but it seems that I have to wait for the metal bits to be in production again. lol Any reviews about the CC3? How come they don't have the CC2 ? (Or am I just blind)


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 18, 2013)

It should be named the Chun Chomp.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 19, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> It should be named the Chun Chomp.



Wow, my idea is catching on!


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 19, 2013)

I didn't even know that the CC2, Alpha Chun OR Alpha Chun V2 existed! Also, there's a CC3? o.o 
Why am I just hearing about this?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 19, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I didn't even know that the CC2, Alpha Chun OR Alpha Chun V2 existed! Also, there's a CC3? o.o
> Why am I just hearing about this?


DITTO


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

Calling it chomp cube was my first lol

We just have to wait and see when things are back in stock proper. Soon enough I am sure.. the factories and all that also closed after all.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 20, 2013)

Anybody know if anyone's going to review the chomp 2?


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 20, 2013)

SO, if you order the Chomp2 thing, you will recieve the kit without the metal thinggy on the edges? Or it is not available for sale? It's a dumb question, but, what does the metal bits do to the cube, aside from covering the hollowed edge?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

My opinion? Nothing but close the hollowed edge. They are embedded in the plastic by the looks on the pictures (they sit lower) and if so don't touch anything. It's in my eyes merely a fun gimmick.

I would NOT order the kit for now if you want it WITH the metal.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 20, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Wow, my idea is catching on!



Did you post that before? Because I genuinely didn't know that.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 20, 2013)

Whose idea LOL I was the first with "chomp"


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 20, 2013)

I ordered a ShangShou 7 X 7 and a 50mm Zhanchi and a Transparent Typ-A a few days ago and already got a tracking number yesterday. I just love their speed!


----------



## aaroncl (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah, I ordered a 42mm zhanchi, shengshou 4x4/5x5/6x6, shengshou megaminx, shengshou mirror, and a magic for 38 bucks and $14 shipping to western Canada. Not bad. My order processed the same day and it shipped today with a tracking number. Ordered on the 16th. Pretty good, I hope everything's legit.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 22, 2013)

Just ordered 9 3x3s with my cousin's Paypal. Do the cubes come disassembled?


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep, zcube has only DIY kits is you talk about Dayan.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

aaroncl said:


> Pretty good, I hope everything's legit.


Honestly? With all the replies of satisfied folks you dare to still say that you hope it is legit? LOL


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yep, zcube has only DIY kits is you talk about Dayan.



Yup, 1 Lunhui, 1 Lingyun, 1 Zhanchi and 6 Guhongs. Excellent, gonna have a blast assembling them.

Btw I asked them how long it would take with the China Air Post Mail for my stuff to reach me and they said 15-30 days, but some guy from Australia a few pages earlier said it only took them 6 to reach him. Hope mine comes within a week :tu This is my first time buying from an international shop for 3 years.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Feb 22, 2013)

Strongly considering ordering a Petaminx. My only deterrent is if I can handle the build. Because it is pretty much $100 cheaper than other shops.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

Go for it, I'd say, that is quite a saving alright. Otherwise maybe someone else near you might want to help out?

Here is a video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZXuf9RXaL4


Too bad you're on the other side of the globe here.. I'd be glad to help


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Feb 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Go for it, I'd say, that is quite a saving alright. Otherwise maybe someone else near you might want to help out?
> 
> Here is a video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZXuf9RXaL4
> 
> ...




!!!! This video actually scares me more than consoles me. I think the biggest cube I've rebuilt was a SS9X9. Maybe I'll message them first and see if it comes assembled.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

As long as you lay all the pieces out and sort them, get yourself some masking tape that painters use, and just take your time to assemble each section you can do it 


Just think of it as a 9x9, just curved and a few more corners 

And otherwise maybe someone here that also lives in Canada or the US might want to help out? I mean.. shipping from here to you is a little over 17 Euros, that kinda undoes your profit right there so that is not really an option 


And indeed who knows it might be assembled!


----------



## speedpicker (Feb 22, 2013)

The petaminx arrives assembled, but unstickered.

I just received a large order from this company, which included a petaminx, 11x11, 9x9, 8x8 and assorted 3x3, 2x2, pyraminx and dodecahedral cubes. 

The three Type A cubes (chun 1, cc3 and cc1) were all disassembled, as was the wittwo and all 4 zhanchis, and 3 guhong 2s. The dayan megaminx was assembled (coloured plastic, ridges) as was the MF8 Bauhinia Dodecahedron, but this is unstickered. The 2x3x4, ss 3x3 slideway, ss 3x3 wind, ss mirror, ss 8x8, ss 9x9, YX 11x11, 4x4x5, 5x5x4, helicopter cube and ss 2x2 were all stickered and assembled. I also ordered 2 zhanchi 42mm minis which are in kit form. The SS megaminx, ayi 3 layer cheese are stickered, the petaminx is assembled but unstickered, the master kilominx is assembled (coloured plastic). I also got a master magic, a shenshou pyraminx (stickered) a YJ pyramid puzzle (like an unpillowed pyramorphix) (stickered) and 20 other ss 3x3 cubes (all assembled and stickered. )

I have more on the way (couple of ss v4 4x4s and two type A chun 2s and two of the special cores) which I will report on on arrival.

Hope this helps as regards debate around assembly etc. It never occured to me that the petaminx might be disassembled, but luckily its not. The stickering alone will take a good while, it would have been awful to add three hours assembly as well.

Overall, great company, not ridiculously expensive shipping (cheaper than some other reputable cube stores that advertise on this site), quick response and turnaround, also communicated promptly and helpfully via email. Will definitely use them again.

And yes, this post is partially here because i just had to tell someone about the awesome cube order which just came my way. Cubevana indeed.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 22, 2013)

That's a impressive order. All for yourself or are you reselling? Do you only go cube shopping once a year?


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Feb 22, 2013)

NICE. I put aside $250 for a Petaminx, so I will have to find a few extra cubes to buy for the extra $100! Thinking Kilominx and maybe a spare SS6X6


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Whose idea LOL I was the first with "chomp"


True, but I inspired it


----------



## speedpicker (Feb 23, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> That's a impressive order. All for yourself or are you reselling? Do you only go cube shopping once a year?



I have moved house to a different part of the country and started a new job, its taken around 5 months between paychecks sorting everything out. This was a bit of a celebration of everything working out so well (which it has) with my first payday in a good while. I also got a bunch of custom mades: two 3x3 ghost cubes, a 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5 ghost, a 4x4 and 5x5 axis, a brillicube and triangular prism by Adam Cowan (not strictly relevant to the thread, sorry). 

I dont sell cubes, but the 20 ss 3x3s are for a cube club I run in a school. We previously had 5 zhanchis, 5 guhongs and 5 2x2s (and 5 timers), but its become really popular, so needs more cubes. The dayans are expensive, so the 20 ss cubes will be fine for learning the basics, then the group working on full CFOP/prepping for competition can use the Dayans.

And I cube shop all year round. Next month I will milk another shop of everything decent that it sells in one go. Its how I like to do it, saves postage.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 23, 2013)

How do you find the time for the new job


----------



## WickedMartyb (Feb 23, 2013)

Do they ship over the weekend?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

If you want really fast shipping I suggest you contact them directly


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 23, 2013)

WickedMartyb said:


> Do they ship over the weekend?



http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=4



Kattenvriendin said:


> If you want really fast shipping I suggest you contact them directly



Wouldn't they just tell you to pay more for shipping?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Wouldn't they just tell you to pay more for shipping?


And you wouldn't find that logical if in turn it will arrive in a few days?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 23, 2013)

Anybody coming out with a review or at least some info on the chun/chun2?


----------



## benskoning (Feb 23, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Anybody coming out with a review or at least some info on the chun/chun2?


I will in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

Which Chun? The 1 I suppose?


----------



## benskoning (Feb 23, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Which Chun? The 1 I suppose?



No the chun2.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 23, 2013)

Preferably the 2...
I've seen a few polish reviews on the 1, and it seemed pretty locky or something from what I could see (but not hear and understand)
the 2 looks like the center pieces are rounder and stuff
but an english review of the 1 would be great too!


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 23, 2013)

I bought a Chun1 just out of curiosity about the novelty metal bits. I haven't even bothered stickering it because I can't get it to turn anywhere as well as my Dayans. It is locky and squishy at the same time, and the squishiness makes it lock more. For collectors only, IMHO...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

That would be without the metal bits then, no?

Or did something happen that we missed?


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Odp: zcube.cn?*

Chun 2 will be better I think, but you need metal parts from v1 because they don't Come with the Chun 2. 
Chun 2seems to have more rounded pieces which can eliminate the lock ups and catches. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonder when the chun2's metal parts will come out


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 23, 2013)

I wonder if they will ever come out....


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

Give it a week or two. Patience is key in these cases and when things need to be restocked it can often take a week at least.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## AUFT (Feb 25, 2013)

Um, is anyone getting an error trying to go to their site? It says there's no website configured to this address...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 25, 2013)

Nope.. it loads perfectly fine for me here.

If you logged in, clear your cookies. Being logged in caused the site to spit out errors for me back when.


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 25, 2013)

Has anyone ordered their cube bags? I see that they have different sizes, but they don't put the measurements up. I'm wondering what the dimensions are for the 3x3x3 and 7x7x7 bags in particular.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a tracking number but I used guest checkout. Any way for me to track my parcel? I made an account now though.


----------



## TP (Feb 26, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> I have a tracking number but I used guest checkout. Any way for me to track my parcel? I made an account now though.



Try tracking it on the Hongkong post homepage.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.17track.net/IndexEn.html


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 27, 2013)

TP said:


> Try tracking it on the Hongkong post homepage.





Kattenvriendin said:


> http://www.17track.net/IndexEn.html



oops, I meant to say I have the invoice number, not tracking number


----------



## TP (Feb 27, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> oops, I meant to say I have the invoice number, not tracking number



Mail the invoice number to the support and ask if they can give you a tracking number.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=123

Ding ding Panshi!


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hurrah, mine now on order!  Zcube were efficient last time so I'm pleased they have Panshis in stock now.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 27, 2013)

Do keep us posted!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like they took on board my (and no doubt others) comments to stock the panshi 

Managed to get a cost + shipping estimate of $16.57 to the UK, the cheapest Panshi around 

Will order soon.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 27, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Hurrah, mine now on order!  Zcube were efficient last time so I'm pleased they have Panshis in stock now.



I also ordered but I doubt they allready have it in stock. We will see in the next few days. Normally I have a mail with tracking number in 24 hours.


----------



## TP (Feb 27, 2013)

I asked them to add Stackmats, timers, Shengshou 4x4 V3 and Traxxas 50k to the shop. I guess the 4x4 is a long shot. Ill keep you posted when I get an answer.



googlebleh said:


> Has anyone ordered their cube bags? I see that they have different sizes, but they don't put the measurements up. I'm wondering what the dimensions are for the 3x3x3 and 7x7x7 bags in particular.



I asked them to add dimensions.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 27, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I also ordered but I doubt they allready have it in stock. We will see in the next few days. Normally I have a mail with tracking number in 24 hours.


When I ordered it said "in stock" with stock count 9992. I assume the Chinese suppliers would have it in stock much earlier. Non-US folks who ordered from US shops will presumably have a longer wait while their cube orbits the planet a couple of times!


----------



## already1329 (Feb 27, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> When I ordered it said "in stock" with stock count 9992. I assume the Chinese suppliers would have it in stock much earlier. Non-US folks who ordered from US shops will presumably have a longer wait while their cube orbits the planet a couple of times!



They set all their stocks at 10000.


----------



## TP (Feb 28, 2013)

TP said:


> I asked them to add Stackmats, timers, Shengshou 4x4 V3 and Traxxas 50k to the shop. I guess the 4x4 is a long shot. Ill keep you posted when I get an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them to add dimensions.



So I got an answer, really quick.

"ok,sir.
shengshou 4*4*4 all v4 now,not V3,factory not V3 yet."

So no 4x4 V3 as expected. About the timers etc I didn´t get a good answer, just have to wait and see. Dimensions have been added to the cube bags.


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 28, 2013)

TP said:


> So I got an answer, really quick.
> 
> "ok,sir.
> shengshou 4*4*4 all v4 now,not V3,factory not V3 yet."
> ...



How come you guys have gotten replies really quick? I mean I, like, messaged them like, 3 times. And waited for about a week. Still no reply


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 28, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> When I ordered it said "in stock" with stock count 9992. I assume the Chinese suppliers would have it in stock much earlier. Non-US folks who ordered from US shops will presumably have a longer wait while their cube orbits the planet a couple of times!



I just got an email stating that my order has been processed. So hopefully there is a box with my name on it with a Panshi out there some where.. These guys are quick


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 28, 2013)

Are anybody else's packages stuck at Guangzhou? Been spamming the tracking site, it's been there for 2 days now.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 28, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I just got an email stating that my order has been processed.


Me too, but I don wonder what they mean by "processed"...


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 28, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Me too, but I don wonder what they mean by "processed"...



I think they processed your order, they received your order, they packed your order, they sent your order to the post office, and probably it's out of their hands now. When they give you a tracking number. It means that your order is sitting at their post office, waiting to be sorted out and be shipped out of the country. I think.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 28, 2013)

o2gulo said:


> I think they processed your order, they received your order, they packed your order, they sent your order to the post office, and probably it's out of their hands now. When they give you a tracking number. It means that your order is sitting at their post office, waiting to be sorted out and be shipped out of the country. I think.


Or it could just mean that they confirmed the payment and queued the order for picking. "Processed" could mean anything so I wouldn't take it as meaning anything more than acknowledgment. Anyway, who cares as long as it shows up ASAP!


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 28, 2013)

For zcube, order processed does not mean order shipped. I got one email saying that my order was processed and a later email saying it was shipped. I always thought it meant that payment had been verified, but it could mean anything really.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 1, 2013)

I just received an email with a tracking number.. It seems my Panshi is on it's way! Whooohoo!!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 1, 2013)

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 1, 2013)

Did you say zcube has free shipping on panshis?


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 1, 2013)

No ? 
What makes you think that way ?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 1, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> And zcube has it as well (just posted in zcube thread  ).



In reference to Marcel's post about another site having global free shipping.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 1, 2013)

That was my post. And by "it" I mean "panshi".

You are responsible to check if there are shipping charges


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 1, 2013)

aaah ok fair enough 

I mentioned earlier I can get it as low as $16.50 for the cheapest shippin (15-30 day arrival) to the UK.

If you can manage with your mains for a while then you might as well go for the cheaper longer option.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm just going to wait for the reviews to come out 
(I don't collect cubes, I try to get the best ones)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

That is what happened to me too.. try to get the best ones and you end up with a collection.

Don't base you sole opinion on a review or two. I have found a few times that I totally disagree with many, like the shengshou wind for example. It is a nice cube don't get me wrong, but it is not the cube that folks in reviews are going "wow" over.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 2, 2013)

And based on Kattenvriendins judgement I did not get the Shengshou Wind  I like to have good cubes and rare cubes.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

If you come to Eindhoven let me know.. I will bring the Wind along so you can see for yourself


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 2, 2013)

I watch a few dozen reviews on every cube I consider and end up being confused


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 3, 2013)

I contacted them once again and finally got a reply which I don't quite understand.



Spoiler






> zCube.cn <[email protected]>
> 
> 10:43 AM (10 hours ago)
> 
> ...






Is there a difference when there is a stainless steel metal in the edges? Or is it pure aesthetics only? I want to buy Chun2 already.


----------



## TP (Mar 5, 2013)

After a few additional mails I got a clear answer and they will add, stackmats, timers and traxxas.

The customer support is a bit strange, I have never dealt with a similar one before. They answer super fast, last mail had a response time of 2 min. On the other hand it can be very hard to understand what they mean. I guess they aren´t so good at english.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 5, 2013)

TP said:


> After a few additional mails I got a clear answer and they will add, stackmats, timers and traxxas.
> 
> The customer support is a bit strange, I have never dealt with a similar one before. They answer super fast, last mail had a response time of 2 min. On the other hand it can be very hard to understand what they mean. I guess they aren´t so good at english.



Abrupt, if anything. When I asked them for my tracking number they gave it to me and the site within 10 mins, without another word.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 5, 2013)

TP said:


> After a few additional mails I got a clear answer and they will add, stackmats, timers and traxxas.
> 
> The customer support is a bit strange, I have never dealt with a similar one before. They answer super fast, last mail had a response time of 2 min. On the other hand it can be very hard to understand what they mean. I guess they aren´t so good at english.



That's good to hear!


----------



## TP (Mar 5, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Abrupt, if anything. When I asked them for my tracking number they gave it to me and the site within 10 mins, without another word.



For sure, usually supports are overly friendly and write tons of extra text. Here it´s the opposite.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 5, 2013)

TP said:


> For sure, usually supports are overly friendly and write tons of extra text. Here it´s the opposite.



Probably because they have bad English? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't care if they are long winded or not. As long as they answer with what you need to know in a timely manner I find that perfectly fine.

Have had a seller once (coolicool) which was overly friendly with the please and all such.. but they did manage to wait SO long between replies that I had to open a dispute on paypal and at the end of that term had to upgrade it to a claim to keep my coverage and when that happened there was nothing but silence. Never buying anything there again.

Nah.. friendly, fine.. but replies are more important. Shows willingness to be in contact, to show they want to sort stuff out.


----------



## Metroidam11 (Mar 5, 2013)

Alright guys I just wanted to clarify for anyone who is still confused about the Alpha Chun 2's metal parts that are currently unavailable.

The metal pieces are interchangeable between the Chun 1 and the Chun 2. They are not any different. Hence the quote on their site: "Chun2's stainless steel sheet no production.
At present is to use Chun1's". So if you happen to already have a Chun 1, you can switch out the metal parts onto the Chun 2 and it should work just fine. I do not know if they are planning to change the Chun 2 so that it comes with the metal parts but it might be a marketing tactic to get you to buy both the Chun 1 and Chun 2. There was a post a few weeks back about these cubes saying that they were made with the intention of interchangeable parts between them so you can have a hybrid cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 5, 2013)

Well in that case... I ain't buyin' both, so I's buying none then  *giggle*


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 5, 2013)

My friend is stupid, but that's a good thing for me...
His speedcube history:
Buys stickerless lubix guhong ultimate v1
Buys Lubix Fusion
takes apart the Fusion and puts it back together randomly because he thinks it is uneven
over-mods the Fusion with Godly Guhong mods
puts rancid vegetable oil and crc in Fusion and Ultimate
buys a white zhanchi silk off another friend 
decides he hates white cubes
tells me to fix both old cubes
I do so, and he tells me he'll give me the zhanchi silk and 5.00 if I buy him a black cube
YAY

(XTRA LONG POSTS FTW)


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 6, 2013)

Metroidam11 said:


> Alright guys I just wanted to clarify for anyone who is still confused about the Alpha Chun 2's metal parts that are currently unavailable.
> 
> The metal pieces are interchangeable between the Chun 1 and the Chun 2. They are not any different. Hence the quote on their site: "Chun2's stainless steel sheet no production.
> At present is to use Chun1's". So if you happen to already have a Chun 1, you can switch out the metal parts onto the Chun 2 and it should work just fine. I do not know if they are planning to change the Chun 2 so that it comes with the metal parts but it might be a marketing tactic to get you to buy both the Chun 1 and Chun 2. There was a post a few weeks back about these cubes saying that they were made with the intention of interchangeable parts between them so you can have a hybrid cube.




Do you have a Chun1 or Chun2? Does it have a noticeable difference(besides from weight) when these "metal parts" are removed from the Chun1?


----------



## giovibest25 (Mar 7, 2013)

You can trust this site, someone ordered and never, arrived and?.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 7, 2013)

Um what?

I ordered from there and it arrived.

If your order did not arrive contact the store.


----------



## giovibest25 (Mar 7, 2013)

No, I have never purchased from this site, now I want to, buy, and I think it 'safe then the site.?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 7, 2013)

Read back in this topic to get your answer. 

In short: yes.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone know what "Departure from outward office of exchange" means as a Status? It has been that for a week. Is it at customs?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, most likely it is.

For how much did you spend?


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Yep, most likely it is.
> 
> For how much did you spend?


23$. The german max is 23€ I think, so I should be in the clear


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 7, 2013)

Someone needs to put (legit) in the title.


----------



## CzaroDziej (Mar 7, 2013)

yesterday came my package - it took only 4 days with HK post to deliver it to Poland.

Everything was fine, thumbs up for this shop


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 7, 2013)

FinnGamer: Yeah.. then it may just be held up a little bit. I have had it happen that a package was stuck at the same postoffice for over a week. SOOO frustrating so I understand. Hopefully it'll go through soon!

The max here is 22 Euros, but I have had plenty sail through thank goodness lol


----------



## Carrot (Mar 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> FinnGamer: Yeah.. then it may just be held up a little bit. I have had it happen that a package was stuck at the same postoffice for over a week. SOOO frustrating so I understand. Hopefully it'll go through soon!
> 
> The max here is 22 Euros, but I have had plenty sail through thank goodness lol



max here is 10.5 Euros :3


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 7, 2013)

Maaaaan! Now THAT sucks!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 8, 2013)

What does this mean?



> ok,will onside tomorrow
> 
> zCube.cn



I asked them to stock a Square-1


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 8, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked them to stock a Square-1



They are really really weak in English.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 8, 2013)

CzaroDziej said:


> yesterday came my package - it took only 4 days with HK post to deliver it to Poland.
> 
> Everything was fine, thumbs up for this shop



That sucks. Mine has been 2 weeks now and they only need to ship it at about 1/2 the distance as yours


----------



## cparlette (Mar 8, 2013)

Just got my order yesterday. I placed the order on Friday, chose DHL for shipping to Maryland, USA, and it only took 6 days. My order was a SS 7x7, 6x6, mirror, a few SS 3x3s (they were cheap, thought I'd try them), a SS 2x2, and a Panshi. Only $30 to ship 8 cubes from China to the USA in 6 days. I'll definitely be ordering from them again.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 8, 2013)

Ordered 6 Shengshou Winds yesterday. Checked out as a guest user, so I'm not sure when or if I'll get a shipping confirmation email or something.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 8, 2013)

cparlette said:


> Just got my order yesterday. I placed the order on Friday, chose DHL for shipping to Maryland, USA, and it only took 6 days. My order was a SS 7x7, 6x6, mirror, a few SS 3x3s (they were cheap, thought I'd try them), a SS 2x2, and a Panshi. Only $30 to ship 8 cubes from China to the USA in 6 days. I'll definitely be ordering from them again.



What was your form of payment?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cparlette (Mar 8, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> What was your form of payment?
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



Paypal.


----------



## kalyk (Mar 8, 2013)

They only accept Paypal .


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 9, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Ordered 6 Shengshou Winds yesterday. Checked out as a guest user, so I'm not sure when or if I'll get a shipping confirmation email or something.



You should receive an email from Paypal regarding your payment to the shop owner (his name is in Chinese). You'll see your invoice number at the bottom left. If you want to track your parcel, ask the owner on zcube.cn for it, and give him your invoice number.


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like they added new products.

Umm, what does this "oil stone/oil fill" do? http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=125
Does it act like a lubricant or something?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 9, 2013)

I think oil stone is used to sharpen tools. At least that's what it says on google. Why they would be selling that, I wouldn't know.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 9, 2013)

Mod equipment?

5 have been sold already.


----------



## TiTch (Mar 10, 2013)

Should I pay for the Hong Kong delivery or just stick to cheap china one? It is about £2 difference.

I'm ordering ss 4x4 and 5x5. Also should I get a file tool to hopefully florian mod them or will it be ok without modding.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 10, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> You should receive an email from Paypal regarding your payment to the shop owner (his name is in Chinese). You'll see your invoice number at the bottom left. If you want to track your parcel, ask the owner on zcube.cn for it, and give him your invoice number.



alright thanks!


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 10, 2013)

TiTch said:


> Should I pay for the Hong Kong delivery or just stick to cheap china one? It is about £2 difference.
> 
> I'm ordering ss 4x4 and 5x5. Also should I get a file tool to hopefully florian mod them or will it be ok without modding.



imo the 4x4x4 will be fine without (or I've heard that Konsta mod still works on v4) but mod the 5x5x5 if you want the speed.


----------



## CY (Mar 10, 2013)

I am 99.99999% sure its legit. zcube.cn has a store on taobao, and I am a regular customer. The only thing is taobao does not offer worldwide shipping, only in places in China. It is cheap because they are distributors themselves, so they get the products directly from factories, and since the factories are in china, shipping of products to the distributor is cheap, so overall the products are cheap. I'm not sure if the just convert the currency. Currently, just as an example, shengshou wind 3x3 is 15 rmb, can someone tell me if it costs more on zcube.cn?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 10, 2013)

TiTch said:


> Should I pay for the Hong Kong delivery or just stick to cheap china one? It is about £2 difference.
> 
> I'm ordering ss 4x4 and 5x5. Also should I get a file tool to hopefully florian mod them or will it be ok without modding.



If you really can't stand the suspense, pay the extra money to get your stuff fast. It's been over 2 weeks for me and it's still at Guangzhou.


----------



## Kairah89 (Mar 10, 2013)

CY said:


> I am 99.99999% sure its legit. zcube.cn has a store on taobao, and I am a regular customer. The only thing is taobao does not offer worldwide shipping, only in places in China. It is cheap because they are distributors themselves, so they get the products directly from factories, and since the factories are in china, shipping of products to the distributor is cheap, so overall the products are cheap. I'm not sure if the just convert the currency. Currently, just as an example, shengshou wind 3x3 is 15 rmb, can someone tell me if it costs more on zcube.cn?



You can convert the currency on google. Just type in '15 CNY to USD' and it will tell you the price in usd. The Shengshou wind is exactly the same price on both sites. But the 9x9 seems cheaper on zcube.cn than on their taobao site.


----------



## CY (Mar 11, 2013)

If anyone has problems with their English, use google translate to send them Chinese messages, then google translate their message to a few languages, then back to English. Or simply ask someone to help you translate their message. I tried mailing them an English message and a Chinese one, found that their translator is even worse than google translate. I'm always willing to help translate stuff  (Tho my Chinese isn't really good)


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my package today. 
Got the chun2, CC3, WitTwo, two SS 4x4 and a SS Wind, and they also sent a free cubing bag. 

Will try to make a video tomorrow with how to assemble the chun2, and show it's preformance. I'm not really a speedcuber, but think it would be nice with a "review" in english.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 13, 2013)

TandborsteN said:


> Got my package today.
> Got the chun2, CC3, WitTwo, two SS 4x4 and a SS Wind, and they also sent a free cubing bag.
> 
> Will try to make a video tomorrow with how to assemble the chun2, and show it's preformance. I'm not really a speedcuber, but think it would be nice with a "review" in english.



what shipping did you do and how long did it take?


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 13, 2013)

uniacto said:


> what shipping did you do and how long did it take?



I did the order the 24th february, and it arrived today, 13th March. So it's 19 days, and i took the China Post Air Mail.


----------



## aaroncl (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea I just got my order as well. 42mm stickerless zhanchi, magic, SS mirror, SS 4x4 5x5 6x6, and megaminx. Costed 38 bucks and 15 dollar shipping. Ordered Feb 16 from BC, Canada. They also gave me 2 bags, 2 magic strings, and a cube stand which is nice. Overall very good buy


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 15, 2013)

Just wondering, are all they're cubes diy? I got a wit2 from them and it was not assembled. I recently ordered a ss 6x6 and a panshi from them. Id hate to have to assemble the 6x6, and the panshi is also a pain with so little of a core.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TP (Mar 15, 2013)

I have ordered Shengshou Wind, 4x4 and 5x5. All came assembled. So no, not all cubes are DIY.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 15, 2013)

On a purchase of how much amount would they give free bags? :|]


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2013)

Dunno. Ask them


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 15, 2013)

For those who track their parcels: are they stuck at the ' Departure from outward office of exchange' forever? I had another parcel from Missouri that came within 10 days, but the last 4-5 days the parcel was at Chicago, being 'Processed through USPS Sort Facility'. I received my stuff for 3 days already, and the tracking status is still that. I ordered my stuff from zcube 3-4 weeks ago and there hasn't been any updates. I paid for the China Air Mail too, the cheapest one.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh god, I ordered a SS 7x7. If it comes disassembled I might cry.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2013)

Doubt it. It'll come assembled.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 15, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Oh god, I ordered a SS 7x7. If it comes disassembled I might cry.



I got my 7 X 7 from them. Don't worry, it is assembled and lubed and tentionned perfectly!! My finest ShengShou


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 15, 2013)

SS cubes never come diy.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 15, 2013)

7x7 isn't so hard to assemble though...6x6 on the other hand...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2013)

Not hard either to be honest. Just needs a bit more patience lol


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2013)

Then stick to the zhanchi. 

Cubing is not Windows that needs updates  Cubing is like Linux; you can use what you like. Like zhanchi better? Then use the zhanchi


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 15, 2013)

I wonder if they've restocked panshi second batch


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 15, 2013)

You can ask them and get an answer


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

I asked them whether theyll stock ShuangRen, let's see their reply xD


Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

I bet they will do it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

They asked me what was shuangren lol! They asked me to give a link, and I gave a link to the speedsolving thread 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2

Heres what they said after that



> OK,FANGSHI I KNOW,BUT YOU SAID SHUANGREN I DON'T KNOW
> 
> not news,contacting now,when i got then tell you ,tks for your attention


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Mar 16, 2013)

My order came in yesterday and I am very pleased with the products, customer service and email reply time with zCube. I recieved..
(1) MF8 Kilominx stickerless
(1) Dayan Megaminx stickerless
(1) MF8 Petaminx (black)
(1) 55mm Zhanchi
There was one small hiccup but they covered it very smoothly. It turns out for the Petaminx, they ran out of black so they actually phoned me to ask if I wanted white instead. They said black ones would be in in a few days so I said I will wait. They threw in 2 free cube bags, maybe because it was a big order or because it was delayed.
Even through my order was delayed by a few days, I'm still super-impressed with this store. I'm still waiting on one more package of smaller cubes from them and will definitely shop here again.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow.. now that is what I call service!!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> My order came in yesterday and I am very pleased with the products, customer service and email reply time with zCube. I recieved..
> (1) MF8 Kilominx stickerless
> (1) Dayan Megaminx stickerless
> (1) MF8 Petaminx (black)
> ...



How much time did it take? What shipping dud you select? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 16, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> My order came in yesterday and I am very pleased with the products, customer service and email reply time with zCube. I recieved..
> (1) MF8 Kilominx stickerless
> (1) Dayan Megaminx stickerless
> (1) MF8 Petaminx (black)
> ...



Was it packed well and everything in perfect condition?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 16, 2013)

They actually phoned you? Am impressed.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

Would I still get a tracking number for the cheapest shipping (HK Post I think)?


----------



## TP (Mar 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Would I still get a tracking number for the cheapest shipping (HK Post I think)?



I got a tracking number.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry, it's China Post, not HK post.


----------



## L2 z2 R2 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm using only (DHL shipping method) and my orders gets to me in about *six days*.
I pay a *few* U$D more, to collect my order 10-15-30+ days earlier without any complication!
So far all my orders came in perfect condition.
Only disadvantage is.. limited range of goods.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Would I still get a tracking number for the cheapest shipping (HK Post I think)?



Yes you can. Just ask them for it and present your invoice number.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Mar 16, 2013)

To answer the quesitons, it was a woman who phoned me at like 10:30 on a Friday night. The English was a little rough (understandably) but I knew what she was saying.
I chose DHL 4-8 day with tracking number and it showed up in 5 business days. There was a small customs fee but that has nothing to do with the store. Living in Canada, there is often a small fee, even from American shops when getting parcels shipped with anything but USPS/CanadaPost. I see it as a convenience fee as UPS/DHL gets is to your door a lot quicker than the post office.
As for condition and packaging, everything was spot on. All cubes came in mint shape with boxes and contained the correct number of parts.
At first I was a little hesitant as I always am for ordering from new overseas cube shops, but these guys are legit.


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooray for 4 new products on their store!
Meanwhile, They still don't know when will they have the Chun1 and the metal parts. I hope it's not phased-out or something.


----------



## wytefury (Mar 18, 2013)

Just to let everyone know...It seems like a lot of you are under the impression they don't have any of the chun2 metal parts needed for the cube in stock. I ordered one a few weeks ago and it came with the metal parts.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 18, 2013)

We are under that impression because it says so on the site.


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 18, 2013)

wytefury said:


> Just to let everyone know...It seems like a lot of you are under the impression they don't have any of the chun2 metal parts needed for the cube in stock. I ordered one a few weeks ago and it came with the metal parts.



Nice! I'm wondering why do they always reply with:


> 'the factory not news yet, stay tuned. tks'


, like that. Haha, thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 18, 2013)

My chun2 came with metal parts. I guess they were from the Chun1. On the website it says:
"Chun2's stainless steel sheet no production.At present is to use Chun1's.", witch means that chun2 isn't in production, but they are at the moment using the chun1 metal parts.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 18, 2013)

Ohhhhhh!! I thought they meant we should buy the chun1 and use the metal on the chun2 which we should also buy!

Can you make a video?


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 18, 2013)

Sure, can make a fast video. Should be ready in like an hour.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 18, 2013)

Great!! I bet many would like to see how this turns and looks and all


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 18, 2013)

Video is done. 

Worth pointing out that i'm not a fast solver, and the tensions isn't perfect. The corner cutting is a bit better than the video shows, and i'm using a pretty bad side in the video. Also, this cube doesn't pop much at all. I've done about 100 solves, and got pops about twice.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks a bundle!!

Is the metal embedded IN the plastic or is it serving as contact points?


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 18, 2013)

It's pretty perfect so it as good as no edge between the plastic and the metal, but the metal is just a tiny tiny bit over the plastic. And at some points, it's a bit higher tough. 
Side Picture

Another thing worth mentioning is that when it corner cuts under 45, it's effortless. Takes almost no force at all.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 18, 2013)

Ahhh thanks for that picture! 

One thing I did notice: the cube is LOUD. Or is that me with the volume up too high? *laughs*


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 18, 2013)

Yea, it's pretty loud. 

And i just played with the tensions, and it got alot of better. The problem is if it's too loose, it locks up alot more. So i made it tighter and now it's really good.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 18, 2013)

it sorta sounds like a shapeways puzzle haha.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 21, 2013)

Is it any better than the Chun1? That was so bad I never even bothered to sticker it. 

Back on topic, zcube.cn is a great store. My Panshi was shipped promptly, arrived quicker than I expected (HK post) and the packaging was great - a proper box with sturdy padding. No crappy jiffy bag torn and crushed en route, as with some other stores! Definitely another thumbs up for zcube.


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 21, 2013)

@mark Can't you really turn it? Does it look uneven? Grab the corners that stick in, and just twist them forwards and backwards with a bit force outwards and it should align with the corners. 
Thought my chun2 was worthless at first, but i just assembled it wrong. It's really good now.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 21, 2013)

It turns, it's just very catchy. I messed with the tensions with no success. I can clearly see the bits that are catching between the pieces. It seems a pointless gimmick to add fancy metal bits without fixing the basics, like sharp corners on the plastic. Still, gimmicks sell - I bought it just because the metal was intriguing


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 21, 2013)

Okey, is it the metal that is catching or the plastic?


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 22, 2013)

Plastic - corners against edges seems to be the main culprit. The plastic overhangs the metal so some sanding off might improve it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 22, 2013)

[h=5]Have ordered:

1x Type C WitEden WitTwo v1
1x ShengShou 4x4
1x ShengShou 5x5
1x ShengShou Megaminx
1x ShengShou Pyraminx[/h]It is my first cube order, so I am a bit scared. Please explain the following to me:

1) How do I obtain a tracking number, and how do I check my parcel's progress?

2) I selected the cheapest shipping, it is estimated to take 15-30 days, will I surely receive it within that timeframe?

3) Once again, is zcube.cn reliable, if I have received the wrong product, will I compensated in some way?

Thank you very much for your answers...


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 22, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> [h=5]Have ordered:
> 
> 1x Type C WitEden WitTwo v1
> 1x ShengShou 4x4
> ...



1. Message them at zcubes.cn for a tracking number, and provide your invoice number, which is in the paypal email that you received.
2. Highly doubt it. It's been 40+ days for me.
3. That I'm not really sure, but based on the feedbacks here, I think mistakes are quite rare. Larrylunchmeat received a phone call regarding his giga/petaminx being out of stock, so I guess they're really concerned about the customer's welfare.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 22, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> 1. Message them at zcubes.cn for a tracking number, and provide your invoice number, which is in the paypal email that you received.
> 2. Highly doubt it. It's been 40+ days for me.
> 3. That I'm not really sure, but based on the feedbacks here, I think mistakes are quite rare. Larrylunchmeat received a phone call regarding his giga/petaminx being out of stock, so I guess they're really concerned about the customer's welfare.



Alright, thanks a lot..


----------



## TiTch (Mar 22, 2013)

You get your tracking number after about 3 days it is in your 'my order' section on your account. 

I ordered from Zcube last week with the same shipping. So can not comment on that yet.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 22, 2013)

TiTch said:


> You get your tracking number after about 3 days it is in your 'my order' section on your account.
> 
> I ordered from Zcube last week with the same shipping. So can not comment on that yet.



Ok, thanks..


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 22, 2013)

TiTch said:


> You get your tracking number after about 3 days it is in your 'my order' section on your account.
> 
> I ordered from Zcube last week with the same shipping. So can not comment on that yet.



I got mine within a couple of hours. It's in the bottom left corner of the email you received from Paypal regarding the payment. But then I didn't register for an account then, and used guest checkout.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 22, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> [h=5]Have ordered:
> 
> 1x Type C WitEden WitTwo v1
> 1x ShengShou 4x4
> ...



1) It says that you can email them if you have any questions about your parcel on the email they'll send (or have sent).
2) Well, that's an estimate, but yes, most likely. 
3) I would think that 29 pages, multiple orders from the site, and the multiple testimonies on this thread make it sort of obvious that this site is indeed legit.

edit: ninja'd.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 22, 2013)

uniacto said:


> 1) It says that you can email them if you have any questions about your parcel on the email they'll send (or have sent).
> 2) Well, that's an estimate, but yes, most likely.
> 3) I would think that 29 pages, multiple orders from the site, and the multiple testimonies on this thread make it sort of obvious that this site is indeed legit.
> 
> edit: ninja'd.


 
Ok, so my final doubt is the tracking stuff. Based on the answers I have got now:

I email zcube.cn for a tracking number (when? about 3days from now?) with the invoice number which I receive in the PayPal email. Am I right?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 22, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Ok, so my final doubt is the tracking stuff. Based on the answers I have got now:
> 
> I email zcube.cn for a tracking number (when? about 3days from now?) with the invoice number which I receive in the PayPal email. Am I right?



have they sent you an email about your order status being changed the "shipped"? 

in the email, there will be a tracking number and a website to where you can go to put in your tracking number. Just be patient, haha.


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 22, 2013)

my Chun1 was just processed through a post office in upstate new york, so now that
I have my tax return, I'm ready to get the SS9x9 and Chun2.

I'm still curious about the bags. I'm not sure if anyone else ordered any, and I am
hoping the larger bags will fit the 7x7, 8x8 and 9x9. I converted the size over to inches
, and it has the bags as 8 by 9 inches.

Anybody know for sure ???


----------



## rudra (Mar 26, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea how good/bad is Alpha CC3 ? I can't find any review on it in English.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Mar 26, 2013)

SlapShot said:


> my Chun1 was just processed through a post office in upstate new york, so now that
> I have my tax return, I'm ready to get the SS9x9 and Chun2.
> 
> I'm still curious about the bags. I'm not sure if anyone else ordered any, and I am
> ...



They sent me a free bag with my Petaminx and it fits. Your 9X9 will definitely fit.

I got my other order in yesterday. I got 2 Zhanchi's, a Guhong V2, a Lingyun V2, and a SS 5X5. They threw in two free bags and two free cube stands. I chose the cheapest shipping available and it took about a month. I will definitely shop here again!


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 26, 2013)

rudra said:


> Does anyone have any idea how good/bad is Alpha CC3 ? I can't find any review on it in English.



I bought it, and it's... okey. It cuts okey, and is okey smooth, but it pops like crazy if you are a rough solver.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 27, 2013)

What did you buy?


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 27, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> What did you buy?



Meant to quote rudra, but was one button off. Edited the original post.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 27, 2013)

Ahhh now it's clear


----------



## rudra (Mar 27, 2013)

TandborsteN said:


> Meant to quote rudra, but was one button off. Edited the original post.



Cube looks nice. It's price are also low compared to DaYan's. But as you mentioned it pops crazily. I don't want to buy it. I prefer my cubes to be loosely tensioned, so popping is a vital thing for me.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its been some 5 days since I placed the order, and I still haven't received an email saying the order is shipped. Is this normal? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 27, 2013)

According to my obsessive tracking, my package left Guangzhou on the 6th, but on the 26th, it said it's being opened on the 23rd. And now it's status is 'left Guangzhou' again. I mean, patience is expected when buying online, but this is getting ridiculous. I ordered on 22nd February. Larrylunchmeat received his order TWICE in less time that this, and he lives in Canada.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 27, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> According to my obsessive tracking, my package left Guangzhou on the 6th, but on the 26th, it said it's being opened on the 23rd. And now it's status is 'left Guangzhou' again. I mean, patience is expected when buying online, but this is getting ridiculous. I ordered on 22nd February. Larrylunchmeat received his order TWICE in less time that this, and he lives in Canada.



I hope this doesn't happen to me. By any chance, did you do a guest checkout? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 27, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Its been some 5 days since I placed the order, and I still haven't received an email saying the order is shipped. Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



All my orders (4 orders) have been shipped within 24 hours. You should contact them to see if something is wrong.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 27, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> All my orders (4 orders) have been shipped within 24 hours. You should contact them to see if something is wrong.



That's sad  I did receive an email saying "order processed" though. 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jewel mo (Mar 27, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I hope this doesn't happen to me. By any chance, did you do a guest checkout?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



you used Electronic check payment,this kinds payment need 1 week to do,paypal is being processed. .


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 27, 2013)

dat shengshou 8x8 for £35 including shipping is tempting me...


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 27, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I hope this doesn't happen to me. By any chance, did you do a guest checkout?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



Yes I did, and a Paypal invoice was sent to my email really quickly, like about ~2 hours. I emailed them for my tracking number.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 27, 2013)

jewel mo said:


> you used Electronic check payment,this kinds payment need 1 week to do,paypal is being processed. .



Are you the owner of zcube.cn? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rudra (Mar 27, 2013)

jewel mo said:


> you used Electronic check payment,this kinds payment need 1 week to do,paypal is being processed. .



What's electronic check payment? Is there any such option? I thought they only accept Paypal. BTW my order shipped next day.


----------



## TP (Mar 27, 2013)

rudra said:


> What's electronic check payment? Is there any such option? I thought they only accept Paypal. BTW my order shipped next day.



VISA and a few other options works fine as well. You just have to use the Paypal guest account/login, but you don´t actually have to be registered at Paypal.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 27, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Yes I did, and a Paypal invoice was sent to my email really quickly, like about ~2 hours. I emailed them for my tracking number.



My shipment was ordered on the 13th or so, and it's still packing in Guanzhou. I feel your pain xD


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 27, 2013)

Which postal service did you choose?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 27, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Which postal service did you choose?



Me? The cheapest one (China post air mail I think)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 27, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I went for HK Post and shipping and delivery was prompt. *I heard some horror stories about China Post* and figured you get what you pay for (eventually... probably).



I just hope I receive my cubes within the 1 month limit. What stories have you heard?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 27, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Its been some 5 days since I placed the order, and I still haven't received an email saying the order is shipped. Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



When you pay with paypal and its coming out of your bank account and not directly from paypal it takes atleast 3-5 days to clear. When its cleared they'll send out your order.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 28, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> When you pay with paypal and its coming out of your bank account and not directly from paypal it takes atleast 3-5 days to clear. When its cleared they'll send out your order.
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2




Oh, I get it now. Thanks a lot. That clears up most of my doubts. That coupled with what jewel mo said "will take a week, paypal is processing" has assured me. I just want to get my cubes within the 1 month limit that China Post takes


----------



## dhdgr (Mar 31, 2013)

"PS: Tax is not included in above offer/prices." (from zcubes shopping cart)

Do I have to pay this tax and if so, how much is it?

Also what version is their ss 4x4?


----------



## TP (Mar 31, 2013)

I haven´t paid any taxes on my orders, I guess your countries customs is the right place to ask.

It´s the SS v4.


----------



## dhdgr (Mar 31, 2013)

TP said:


> I haven´t paid any taxes on my orders, I guess your countries customs is the right place to ask.
> 
> It´s the SS v4.



Thanks for clarifying.

[swedish] Jag hoppas att det går lika bra för mig =) [/swedish]


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 1, 2013)

It's been almost 40 days, still no parcel. I cracked, and sent zcube a polite but angry complaint, which I never do, even when in mcdonalds. Every time I track my parcel, it says 'at Guangzhou departure facility', where it has been for the past 3 weeks. And today the shipment can't be found. Same results for 10+ tracking sites. Un*******believable.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 1, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> It's been almost 40 days, still no parcel. I cracked, and sent zcube a polite but angry complaint, which I never do, even when in mcdonalds. Every time I track my parcel, it says 'at Guangzhou departure facility', where it has been for the past 3 weeks. And today the shipment can't be found. Same results for 10+ tracking sites. Un*******believable.



 Is there any chance you could get a refund or something like that? Cause I think I may be in the same situation. The order hasn't even been shipped yet.


----------



## sipth (Apr 1, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Is there any chance you could get a refund or something like that? Cause I think I may be in the same situation. The order hasn't even been shipped yet.



Ohh my... and i just ordered a cube from there.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 1, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Is there any chance you could get a refund or something like that? Cause I think I may be in the same situation. The order hasn't even been shipped yet.



I don't think yours is a problem, they might be a little late on shipping sometimes. I don't want a refund, I want my cubessss.

Wut. I have a reply already. They explained that it's untrackable when it's between destinations, and sort of reprimanded me for choosing the cheapest shipping, in an air which sounded a little haughty to me. And they promised that it wouldn't take more than 60 days, what. The previous promise is that China Post takes 20-33 days to reach its destination.


----------



## 099012345 (Apr 1, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> I don't think yours is a problem, they might be a little late on shipping sometimes. I don't want a refund, I want my cubessss.
> 
> Wut. I have a reply already. They explained that it's untrackable when it's between destinations, and sort of reprimanded me for choosing the cheapest shipping, in an air which sounded a little haughty to me. And they promised that it wouldn't take more than 60 days, what. The previous promise is that China Post takes 20-33 days to reach its destination.



With China Post, it can take 20-60 days and sometimes the package gets lost... it's not zCube's fault, it's China's.. 
My package got stuck in Guangzhou for 1 week and I chose EMS shipping.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 1, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> I don't think yours is a problem, they might be a little late on shipping sometimes. I don't want a refund, I want my cubessss.
> 
> Wut. I have a reply already. They explained that it's untrackable when it's between destinations, and sort of reprimanded me for choosing the cheapest shipping, in an air which sounded a little haughty to me. And they promised that it wouldn't take more than 60 days, what. The previous promise is that China Post takes 20-33 days to reach its destination.



I don't think I've received a PayPal email yet too.

I asked them the status of my order. Here's what they said:



> 3/25/2013 5:56:00 PM, CHINA, 510010, Receive item from customer (Otb)​  ready to send in Guangzhou or had sent out
> Because this way you choose the speed is relatively slow, sent to the neighbouring fastest for 15 days, the fastest 30 days . Normally not more than 60 days. .tks for attention our store,and hope you get cargo as soon as possilbe,if you want to fast get cargo,you can chose EMS/DHL/UPS/FEDEX in next time,thank you
> 
> 
> ...



At first I couldn't understand what they meant by "ready to send in Guangzhou or had sent out " ,
So replied telling I couldn't understand, and their reply was a copy paste of the first reply :fp
​


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 1, 2013)

When it says it's at a facility for days on end, it's going through customs and won't be updated. It'll just arrive sometime. The delay has absolutely nothing to do with the company, but with the shipping service. I would also encourage using the slightly more expensive option (hk post?). It's only a few bucks more, and the difference seems to be more like half the time of the cheapest option, not just a few days shorter. That's the service I chose at fasttech and zcube, and both packages only took about a couple weeks to arrive.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 1, 2013)

099012345 said:


> With China Post, it can take 20-60 days and sometimes the package gets lost... it's not zCube's fault, it's China's..
> My package got stuck in Guangzhou for 1 week and I chose EMS shipping.



Well, I suppose you're right, and I should wait some more. But I specifically remember China Post guaranteeing 20-33 days. I first expected it to be the lower end, as I bought from China before and it came in 14-17 days, with free shipping too. I expected the efficiency to be better since I paid for the shipping. Larrylunchmeat got his stuff really quickly though.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 1, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> When it says it's at a facility for days on end, it's going through customs and won't be updated. It'll just arrive sometime. The delay has absolutely nothing to do with the company, but with the shipping service. I would also encourage using the slightly more expensive option (hk post?). It's only a few bucks more, and the difference seems to be more like half the time of the cheapest option, not just a few days shorter. That's the service I chose at fasttech and zcube, and both packages only took about a couple weeks to arrive.



Yeah, you're right. But then how do you explain me not getting a PayPal email with an invoice number? It's been 1 week since I placed the order. Both Marcel and JianhanC said they got a PayPal email within a day or so after placing the order.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 1, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Yeah, you're right. But then how do you explain me not getting a PayPal email with an invoice number? It's been 1 week since I placed the order. Both Marcel and JianhanC said they got a PayPal email within a day or so after placing the order.



Have you tried using your Paypal to buy other stuff on other sites, and does it work fine? You should technically receive an invoice from the owner. If you have the transaction number you can try asking Paypal if the transaction went through or not.



This is what I wrote to zCube:

Of course. It's just that China Post guarantees 20-33 days, and it's longer than that, and no updates on the tracking websites worries me. I suppose it's not the company's fault. I owe you an apology. In speedsolving.com a customer received his order 2 times in the amount of time I have been waiting, and he selected China Post too, and he lives in Canada.

This is the reply:

ok,keep in touch

ಠ___ಠ


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 1, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Have you tried using your Paypal to buy other stuff on other sites, and does it work fine? You should technically receive an invoice from the owner. If you have the transaction number you can try asking Paypal if the transaction went through or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I haven't used PayPal to buy other stuff, so I don't know. I do have the transaction number, will send them an email.

lol reply


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 1, 2013)

I have the same problem with china mail. Ordered in February, two weeks without a single update on tracking. Now it finally shows as "Dispatching". It has been in Shenzou International since February 20th and if I track it in english the Location just shows up as some numbers. The tracking website is also down most of the time...


----------



## uniacto (Apr 2, 2013)

I got my cubes! I'm a bit disappointed in the SS winds, probably because of so much hype, I had pretty high expectations. After lubing, it's a bit better, but not very. I'll florian mod them later on or something.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 2, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I got my cubes! I'm a bit disappointed in the SS winds, probably because of so much hype, I had pretty high expectations. After lubing, it's a bit better, but not very. I'll florian mod them later on or something.



What shipping how much time? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uniacto (Apr 2, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> What shipping how much time?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



it shipped on March 8th, I got it today (april 1st)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 2, 2013)

uniacto said:


> it shipped on March 8th, I got it today (april 1st)



Which shipping method did you select? Also do you remember when you placed the order? Sorry for asking you so many questions, im just worried about my own order.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uniacto (Apr 2, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Which shipping method did you select? Also do you remember when you placed the order? Sorry for asking you so many questions, im just worried about my own order.
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



haha it's okay. I ordered march 7th, chose the cheapest method (china post, I believe).


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah yes, that is a perfectly normal shipping time  Takes about three to four weeks most of the time. Have fun with the cubes.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 2, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Sorry for asking you so many questions, im just worried about my own order.



I ordered my 5th order from Zcube today. A milk Zhanchi. I choose HKPost (as I did in the previous 4 orders). All orders have came to me within 3 weeks after sending out from Zcube. And all had been shipped in 24 hours. I will let you know if this one is also sent out in 24 hours. Btw, I use paypal check out.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 2, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I ordered my 5th order from Zcube today. A milk Zhanchi. I choose HKPost (as I did in the previous 4 orders). All orders have came to me within 3 weeks after sending out from Zcube. And all had been shipped in 24 hours. I will let you know if this one is also sent out in 24 hours. Btw, I use paypal check out.



Hmmm, okay.

I received a PayPal email the same day I ordered fp i thought I didn't) and got my tracking number just now yay!

How do I track it on 17track  everything is in Chinese
nvm, figured it out

Based on the postal code, my package is in GuangZhou. 

@JianhanC does your package status say transporting?


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 2, 2013)

All it says is that it has departed the outward office of exchange. I guess it's under 'transporting'.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 3, 2013)

Shengshou V4


----------



## Meshack (Apr 3, 2013)

TandborsteN said:


> Yea, it's pretty loud.
> 
> And i just played with the tensions, and it got alot of better. The problem is if it's too loose, it locks up alot more. So i made it tighter and now it's really good.


 I just got mine and I'm having trouble turning the layers. It turns in one direction, clockwise or anti-clock, but locks when I attempt to turn in the opposite direction.


----------



## TandborsteN (Apr 3, 2013)

Is all sides flat? No pieces sticking in? All metal pieces put in properly? So it is aligned with the plastic? Try doing all above and tell me if it helps. Otherwise, i don´t really know.

Good luck.


----------



## Meshack (Apr 3, 2013)

TandborsteN said:


> Is all sides flat? No pieces sticking in? All metal pieces put in properly? So it is aligned with the plastic? Try doing all above and tell me if it helps. Otherwise, i don´t really know.
> 
> Good luck.


The metal parts don't seem to fit properly. They bulge slightly on the wider part. I've assembled and reassembled it several times, adjusted and readjusted the tension, with the same results.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is my new order lol. Let's see how this goes lol. Maybe I should make an unboxing video. I've never done that before. Not sure what people want to know. Do you guys care about me talking about the cube, or just watching me freak out over my new cubes like I always do lol.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 4, 2013)

China Post 10-60 days 

They seem to be partial though, they ship to North America faster than Asia. 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 4, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> China Post 10-60 days
> 
> They seem to be partial though, they ship to North America faster than Asia.
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



Mine is 30-60 days :/


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 4, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Mine is 30-60 days :/



Typo sorry lol. China post sux. I will surely go with hk post next time.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uniacto (Apr 4, 2013)

I chose china post, and the shipping time wasn't that bad for me.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 4, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I chose china post, and the shipping time wasn't that bad for me.



They seem to ship to North America (you and larrylunchmeat) faster than Asia (JianhanC).

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have waited 4 months to get a Lan Lan void cube from DinoDirect before. I do not like Dino Direct at all.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 4, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I have waited 4 months to get a Lan Lan void cube from DinoDirect before. I do not like Dino Direct at all.



I've heard they're unreliable. At least zcube is better.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

Dinodirect is ok, it just sometimes takes a LONG time. I have ordered a bunch from them in the past (that was before zcube and fasttech  )


----------



## TandborsteN (Apr 5, 2013)

Meshack said:


> The metal parts don't seem to fit properly. They bulge slightly on the wider part. I've assembled and reassembled it several times, adjusted and readjusted the tension, with the same results.




Put the metal pieces on the table, put the plastic on top of it and press it down until you click. You need a bit of a force to get it down properly.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

Just saw this on zcube as I was checking on my order :

Due to the paypal account is under attack. Now stop using. Waiting to be processed again after opening. We will add more other form of payment.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 5, 2013)

I just wanted to place an order and saw that the only paying possibility at the moment is western union but didn't see the warning you posted until I saw your post here...

Let's hope PayPal will be back soon.


----------



## rudra (Apr 5, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is "oil stone" ? Is that a lube?


----------



## TandborsteN (Apr 5, 2013)

rudra said:


> What is "oil stone" ? Is that a lube?



It's a stone that you sharpen your file or knife with.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 5, 2013)

Most modding work can be done wonderfully using a cutter, why not just get replacement blades instead


----------



## sipth (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi all i ordered my cube about 5 days ago and they sent me an email to the shipping website to track the package but it is not found.Must I wait alittle longer before I'll be able to track it or is there a problem?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 5, 2013)

sipth said:


> Hi all i ordered my cube about 5 days ago and they sent me an email to the shipping website to track the package but it is not found.Must I wait alittle longer before I'll be able to track it or is there a problem?



I am not sure what should be done, but I would try asking zcube what to do.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 5, 2013)

sipth said:


> Hi all i ordered my cube about 5 days ago and they sent me an email to the shipping website to track the package but it is not found.Must I wait alittle longer before I'll be able to track it or is there a problem?



I think you need to wait a few days more, maybe because the package isn't inputted to their system yet. It happened to me few times. Patience


----------



## sipth (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know what this means. Can anyone help?


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 5, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> View attachment 2780
> I don't know what this means. Can anyone help?



I think they don't accept PayPal as of now. Their account is "under attack" I presume, although I don't know what they mean by that.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

o2gulo said:


> I think they don't accept PayPal as of now. Their account is "under attack" I presume, although I don't know what they mean by that.



Hmm.. So what should I do? They don't accept credit cards I don't think. I had to use my dads PayPal. (Mine is locked because I'm not 18, which is so stupid.)


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 5, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Hmm.. So what should I do? They don't accept credit cards I don't think. I had to use my dads PayPal. (Mine is locked because I'm not 18, which is so stupid.)



Wait, could you try again? I was able to get to the paypal payment page today. I have not encountered any "under attack paypal" thing.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

o2gulo said:


> Wait, could you try again? I was able to get to the paypal payment page today. I have not encountered any "under attack paypal" thing.



Well I'm at school right now so I can't try again, but when I placed the order I was at the PayPal page and everything. Then today I got an email telling me my order has been processed and can be viewed if I click a link the provided. When I logged in I got that message. Hmm...


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 5, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Well I'm at school right now so I can't try again, but when I placed the order I was at the PayPal page and everything. Then today I got an email telling me my order has been processed and can be viewed if I click a link the provided. When I logged in I got that message. Hmm...



Well, good for you, then  I guess something's wrong with their system, but hopefully, it's fixed now. I don't see any paypal problems posted in their site ^_^


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

Indeed.. seems to be solved.

However now they won't send anything till Monday. Got an email: "Chinese Holiday so sorry" (non-verbatim quote)

*giggle* I told them in simple English it was fine and to have a happy holiday


----------



## Meshack (Apr 5, 2013)

TandborsteN said:


> Put the metal pieces on the table, put the plastic on top of it and press it down until you click. You need a bit of a force to get it down properly.


That works. Thanks.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if the 55mm ZhanChis come DIY or assembled? All their 57mm DaYans are pictured as DIY, but the smaller ones are pictured assembled.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd say go with the images.

But I cannot be sure. I know the 57mm are all DIYs for a fact.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 5, 2013)

Makes sense. I know the Winds come assembled, which is how they're pictured, although I guess all ShengShous do (to my knowledge at least).


----------



## TandborsteN (Apr 6, 2013)

Meshack said:


> That works. Thanks.



No problems.  If you need any other help, just ask or send me a PM.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Indeed.. seems to be solved.
> 
> However now they won't send anything till Monday. Got an email: "Chinese Holiday so sorry" (non-verbatim quote)
> 
> *giggle* I told them in simple English it was fine and to have a happy holiday


Yea I got that message too. Shoot. Lol.


----------



## Teiu88 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just ordered a 42mm stickerless ZhanChi, a Dino Cube, and a SS 5x5x5 for 20 dollars including shipping, the prices are great!


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi guys, I ordered a Shengshou Wind (3x3), Shengshou 4x4 and a Shenshou 5x5. All for AUS$17.00 including postage. I chose China Post, It has been 2 weeks, hopefully I recieve it next week. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 6, 2013)

When I tried to track my parcel today, it says 'Success find: 0 items'. Anyone have a similar problem while tracking?


----------



## Shadows7 (Apr 6, 2013)

My stuff has been in Guangzhou for over a month now.. kinda disappointing.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 6, 2013)

I ordered a SS7x7 on the 24th of March and it was shipped a few days after. I chose the cheapest post and I will post updates here.


----------



## sipth (Apr 6, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> When I tried to track my parcel today, it says 'Success find: 0 items'. Anyone have a similar problem while tracking?



Yea that was exactly what happened to me, had to wait for a few days before the tracking system said '收寄局收寄, 广州国际函件运营中心, 新加坡'. Direct translate from google is 'Acceptance office acceptance letter from Guangzhou International Operations Center, Singapore'


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 6, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> When I tried to track my parcel today, it says 'Success find: 0 items'. Anyone have a similar problem while tracking?



When mine ships I will let you know if this happens to me.


----------



## Teiu88 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine got processed today


----------



## kalyk (Apr 7, 2013)

No Shengshou 4-9 anymore... Because of the V-cube company. Again


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

So that must have been what that paypal attack was about.. zcube's paypal got blocked because of Verdes probably threatening to sue because they were selling knockoffs. My guess anyway.

HRMPH.


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 7, 2013)

But I'm planning to order the 7x7 next weekend... but........ Dang it, Verdes!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 7, 2013)

Here we go again...


----------



## TP (Apr 7, 2013)

"I see that Shengshou 4x4-9x9 and the YuXin 11x11 isn´t available anymore. Is it because of V-Cube shutting down your Paypal earlier? They have done similar things before and it would suck if it affects you to.

Will any of those cubes be in stock later on?"

The response I got was:

"yes,so stop some days, we will put those cubes online later days 
and add others payment style"

So that is good news. Except for if you only can use Paypal, I guess.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 7, 2013)

So they will put the PayPal method of payment back and relist the cubes? Thanks! I am so happy!!!!!!! Love you guys!
Check this out, you guys will be interested:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW0trFa5t5I


----------



## TP (Apr 7, 2013)

No, I dont think so. Paypal will be removed and other payment alternatives will be added instead, that´s how I interpret it. But just wait a bit and see what happens, hold off from buying cubes for a while.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

I sincerely hope that the paypal option remains on other things.. if not then that is one more store lost to me. 

Good thing that I have learned my lesson on these things earlier on: if you really want something and see it for super cheap, don't wait.. snatch it, it might be gone tomorrow!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, zcubes cannot use paypal because paypal is international and the selling of items to countries where they are illegal (ie: they break the patent laws) is not allowed. However, because zcube is a china based store, they can sell the products because the patent laws in china is so loose that v-cubes cannot get a hold on it. This is why stores such as 51morefun and hknowstore have not been raided. They don't have paypal.


----------



## Teiu88 (Apr 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I sincerely hope that the paypal option remains on other things.. if not then that is one more store lost to me.
> 
> Good thing that I have learned my lesson on these things earlier on: if you really want something and see it for super cheap, don't wait.. snatch it, it might be gone tomorrow!



I actually ordered the SS 5x5 hours before it went down :0


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

If it hasn't been posted yet.. Crazybadcuber just made a very nice and clear video explaining knockoffs and such.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Apr 7, 2013)

rage
This will not sell more V-Cubes. This will just make people resent Verdes even more and make it worse.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 7, 2013)

Seems like only zcube is affected. I got a new 6x6 from JPearly just 2 days ago.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

They are not the only ones. Fasttech has removed them as well by the looks.


----------



## Happy (Apr 8, 2013)

Its not like if V cubes doesn't let these people sell, we are going to buy v cubes! even at different places shengshou is cheaper!

And, I don't care much about paypal, you just can't100% trust those things.

Fasttech removed them long ago VCUBES!

I'll be watching these sites.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there anyone here who could give us a better translation of the tracking information? I'm assuming the updates will be pretty standard at least till they leave China. 

For me, this, 出口总包互封开拆, 广州国际, 英国, is translated to "and export general mutual fengkai split, Guangzhou international, United Kingdom." I'm assuming that Guangzhou is where it is now, and the UK is where it's going, but the rest is basically nonsense to me. I'm the sort of person who likes to obsessively check the tracking so I'd appreciate a good translation, as well as it hopefully helping anyone else who gets the same message.


----------



## Happy (Apr 8, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> So that must have been what that paypal attack was about.. zcube's paypal got blocked because of Verdes probably threatening to sue because they were selling knockoffs. My guess anyway.
> 
> HRMPH.



I must do this....

F*** YOU VCUBES!


----------



## Happy (Apr 8, 2013)

It is approaching morning in china.... I hope they respond to my email.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 8, 2013)

I e-mailed them, this was our conversation:

*ME:*
Hi, will you be re-listing the Shengshou and Yuxin cubes? 
Also, will you make PayPal a payment method again. I like your website. Thank you!

*zcube.cn:*
yes,so stop some days, we will put those cubes online later days 
and add others payment style

*ME:*
Hi, so when you re-list the cubes, can I pay with PayPal? Thanks

*zcube.cn*
when paypal after verify,then will use it again

Here you go guys. Do you think it will be possible to pay with credit card maybe?
I don't like what vcube did to zcube!


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh yeah, what do you guys think of "alipay", I think this is the only payment method that zcube.cn accepts for now. I would rather PayPal, but what am I gonna do otherwise if I want to buy from here.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2013)

Is PayPal only blocked when buying SS 4s and 5s? I ordered a 3x3 yesterday and paid by PayPal....


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 8, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Is there anyone here who could give us a better translation of the tracking information? I'm assuming the updates will be pretty standard at least till they leave China.
> 
> For me, this, 出口总包互封开拆, 广州国际, 英国, is translated to "and export general mutual fengkai split, Guangzhou international, United Kingdom." I'm assuming that Guangzhou is where it is now, and the UK is where it's going, but the rest is basically nonsense to me. I'm the sort of person who likes to obsessively check the tracking so I'd appreciate a good translation, as well as it hopefully helping anyone else who gets the same message.



It's being opened at Guangzhou International, destined for England.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 8, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Is PayPal only blocked when buying SS 4s and 5s? I ordered a 3x3 yesterday and paid by PayPal....



They don't have any of the big cubes from ShengShou for sale at the moment.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> They don't have any of the big cubes from ShengShou for sale at the moment.


Ah OK - well in reply to the few messages above that, it appears that PayPal is now working again at zcube. At least it was working on Saturday.


----------



## sipth (Apr 8, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Is there anyone here who could give us a better translation of the tracking information? I'm assuming the updates will be pretty standard at least till they leave China.
> 
> For me, this, 出口总包互封开拆, 广州国际, 英国, is translated to "and export general mutual fengkai split, Guangzhou international, United Kingdom." I'm assuming that Guangzhou is where it is now, and the UK is where it's going, but the rest is basically nonsense to me. I'm the sort of person who likes to obsessively check the tracking so I'd appreciate a good translation, as well as it hopefully helping anyone else who gets the same message.



Mine says the exact same thing, except that its to Singapore, no idea what it means tho.Cant wait for my 1st ever cube to arrive, the suspense is killing me


----------



## TP (Apr 8, 2013)

"ShengShou cube bag 9x9 57.05$" and "Yuxin cube bag 11x11"

Haha, pretty expensive cube bags. I wonder if there might be cubes inside the bags.


----------



## kalyk (Apr 8, 2013)

Let's wait for the Shengshou cube bags 7 and 5, then I'll buy those heavy bags .


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2013)

V-Cubes seems to have no serious plans to produce cubic 7x7s or any 8x8/9x9/11x11 anytime soon... I think they are venturing awfully close to patent troll territory


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 8, 2013)

Patent is patent, unfortunately.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Apr 8, 2013)

LOL at the cube bags. That is amazing and I love this shop that much more for offering these top notch, high quality cube bags.


----------



## stensgaard (Apr 8, 2013)

I see myself buying a lot more cube bags in the future


----------



## uniacto (Apr 8, 2013)

these guys are smart, haha. +respect!


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 8, 2013)

What if they are really sending cube bags for $50? I would buy them but I don't think my parents will take that chance!


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 9, 2013)

Frickin' genius! Hahaha, I can't stop laughing, nice cube bags.


----------



## rudra (Apr 9, 2013)

People are talking about Paypal "attack". But when I went to last page of payment, it showed me the Paypal account to pay the amount. Though I didn't make the payment out of this confusion.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 9, 2013)

rudra said:


> People are talking about Paypal "attack". But when I went to last page of payment, it showed me the Paypal account to pay the amount. Though I didn't make the payment out of this confusion.




I think it was just Verdes (vcubes), that told Paypal that this store was selling knockoff cubes that went against their patents for the mech of the cubes, forcing zcube to take the shengshou cubes off their site. I'm assuming that if they did not take the shengshous off their site, their paypal account would freeze, so we wouldn't be able to pay with paypal.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 9, 2013)

I can still not pay with PayPal or anything else at the moment. The following message is shown during checkout:

Warning: The current Currency. No Payment options are available. Please contact us for assistance!


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 9, 2013)

Here is another conversation with zcube.cn. This is about the $50 cube bags (with the cubes inside, eg. ShengShou 9x9)

*ME:*
Hi, does the ShengShou 9x9 come in the cube bag when I buy it?
Thanks!  
*zcube.cn*
aha,no,only cube


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 9, 2013)

Thieves! I wanted that bag so much!


----------



## sipth (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone understand what does this mean? General contracting of export , guangzhou , Singapore.( 出口总包直封封发, 广州国际, 新加坡)Does it mean its shipping or gonna be ship or will it get stuck there? To those whos shipment was 'stuck' as guangzhou what did the tracker say?


thanks


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 9, 2013)

I asked zcube, they told me that it's on it's way. They don't update the status when it's travelling.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 9, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> I asked zcube, they told me that it's on it's way. They don't update the status when it's travelling.



About your package? How much days has it been? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 9, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> About your package? How much days has it been?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



I ordered on ~23rd Feb, and the status has been stagnant for around a month now.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dang, that's around 45 days. China Post says 30-60 days.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah. Even Lightake comes much quicker, and free shipping too. Oh well, I guess that's the price to pay (no pun intended) for cheap cubes.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 9, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Yeah. Even Lightake comes much quicker, and free shipping too. Oh well, I guess that's the price to pay (no pun intended) for cheap cubes.



Exactly ;P Next time I will make it a point to NOT choose China Post when ordering. 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Parity Case (Apr 9, 2013)

Gordon said:


> I can still not pay with PayPal or anything else at the moment. The following message is shown during checkout:
> 
> Warning: The current Currency. No Payment options are available. Please contact us for assistance!



Try contacting them... I got that message on Sunday night, and sent them an email to let them know there was a problem - got a reply within 30 minutes saying "Try it again now" ...I refreshed the page, it worked fine, and my order was shipped 5 hours later. Great service - now the dreaded mail wait begins (China Post)...


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 9, 2013)

Parity Case said:


> - now the dreaded mail wait begins (China Post)...


Don't you just hate that too? I am waiting on a DealMaz order from March 5th and PuzzleAddiction order from March 7th.. Bleeeh..


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 9, 2013)

zcube.cn is gone, when I try to go to it, this weird page comes up!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 9, 2013)

CuberCat said:


> zcube.cn is gone, when I try to go to it, this weird page comes up!



No problem here. The page loads just fine. Try clear your browser (CTRL-F5).


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 9, 2013)

It works fine, although it seems that they removed those "cube bags" (I hope it's only temporary)


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, I came back after about 1 hour and it worked. YAY! Where did the "Cube bags" go?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 9, 2013)

But now the only payment method is Moneybookers...


----------



## stensgaard (Apr 9, 2013)

All the nice bags are gone, but the ShengShou cubes are back!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 9, 2013)

yup, seems paypal can no longer be used.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 10, 2013)

The payment method for is ALIPAY! What's that? Is it legit? HELP!


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 10, 2013)

so glad I got my order in for a SS9x9 before the paypal went away


----------



## cube guy (Apr 10, 2013)

it seems like the prices went up too... zhanchis went from 8.15 to 11.42 USD


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 10, 2013)

Still says $8.15 for me


----------



## Alex Rubik (Apr 10, 2013)

Paypal not accepted??


----------



## rudra (Apr 10, 2013)

cube guy said:


> it seems like the prices went up too... zhanchis went from 8.15 to 11.42 USD


Prices seem to be same to me. I can't find any difference. Now they are showing "Moneybookers" as Payment option. I hope Paypal will be back in their site


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 10, 2013)

Prices are slightly more expensive for me. Like 20 cents. Zhanchi's are $8.15. Where is PayPal? What is ALIPAY?


----------



## 099012345 (Apr 10, 2013)

CuberCat said:


> Prices are slightly more expensive for me. Like 20 cents. Zhanchi's are $8.15. Where is PayPal? What is ALIPAY?


http://global.alipay.com/ospay/home.htm


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 10, 2013)

Have you guys signed up to AliPay? Should I use it?


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 10, 2013)

I contacted Zcube with a question if Paypal is comming back. The answer was that they cannot use PayPal bevause of V-cube. They will add Visa creditcard payment in 2 - 4 days. I am happy with that news. I really like the speed and service and low prices of Zcube.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's a pity. Zcube gave great service, but I'm careful who I give my credit card details to. Anybody had any experience of Alipay? I never heard of it before.


----------



## JohanAR (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe it depends on your country, but for me it offered only Moneybookers or Western Union as payment options.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 10, 2013)

Here too, Moneybookers or Western Union. I've once payed with Western Union but the fees were very high. Moneybookers I don't know.
Unfortunatly I have no Visa card either...


----------



## TP (Apr 10, 2013)

Moneybookers is very reliable. I´ve been using it for years without a problem, I´m just glad to have that instead of Paypal.

I suggest we all just wait a week or so, see what happens instead of fidgeting over the changes made and can I trust xxx as payment method and so forth. I imagine it´s quite a big change for a site to have their sole mean of payment suspended and setting up new payment methods. For example under "How to purchase" it still says Paypal is the only payment they accept. But just relax, I am confident it will work out in the end.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't have a visa card.. so I am shat out of luck unless I can look at Marcel with them big puppy eyes and all? LOL!!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I don't have a visa card.. so I am shat out of luck unless I can look at Marcel with them big puppy eyes and all? LOL!!



I ordered a cube with my PayPal for someone who does not have PayPal (thanks to you  ). I think I will try not to make a habit out of helping people buying cubes.. LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 10, 2013)

ROFL!!!


----------



## rudra (Apr 10, 2013)

TP said:


> Moneybookers is very reliable. I´ve been using it for years without a problem, I´m just glad to have that instead of Paypal.
> 
> I suggest we all just wait a week or so, see what happens instead of fidgeting over the changes made and can I trust xxx as payment method and so forth. I imagine it´s quite a big change for a site to have their sole mean of payment suspended and setting up new payment methods. For example under "How to purchase" it still says Paypal is the only payment they accept. But just relax, I am confident it will work out in the end.



How much " Moneybooker" charge for paying? Are they expensive?


----------



## TandborsteN (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh... my... god. Pink SS 6x6x6 and Pink SS 7x7x7!


----------



## TP (Apr 10, 2013)

rudra said:


> How much " Moneybooker" charge for paying? Are they expensive?



I mostly use Moneybookers to transfer from/to sports betting accounts and not pay on shopping sites, but the only fees I've encountered is when withdrawing money from Moneybookers to my bank. But according to their FAQ it should be max 0.5 Euro.


----------



## rudra (Apr 10, 2013)

TP said:


> I mostly use Moneybookers to transfer from/to sports betting accounts and not pay on shopping sites, but the only fees I've encountered is when withdrawing money from Moneybookers to my bank. But according to their FAQ it should be max 0.5 Euro.



If it's 0.5 Euro, Then it will be a good option to pay.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 10, 2013)

Are they just as reliable as paypal.. do they offer the protection paypal offers?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 10, 2013)

I just tried out Moneybookers. It's as easy as PayPal, even easier if you don't want to link the account to a credit card.
I guess they are safe to, at least I kind of feel save when using it. But I didn't read all the legal stuff and so, so it's only my oppinion.


----------



## rudra (Apr 10, 2013)

Gordon said:


> I just tried out Moneybookers. It's as easy as PayPal, even easier if you don't want to link the account to a credit card.
> I guess they are safe to, at least I kind of feel save when using it. But I didn't read all the legal stuff and so, so it's only my oppinion.



Did you make any paymant using it? How much did it charge on the price of the items?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 10, 2013)

As far as I can tell did then not charge anything.
The exact amount or the cubes plus the shipment was withdrawn.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys, anyone gonna try alipay, it is the only option on my side. (Melbourne, Australia)

LOL, prices have gone up after their little scuffle with vcube. Shengshou wind used to be 2.41, now it's 2.50. Not much of a difference, but I hope they don't keep raising the price. I love their site, prices and service!


----------



## uniacto (Apr 10, 2013)

Can't find any shengshou cubes on the website anymore for some reason.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 11, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Can't find any shengshou cubes on the website anymore for some reason.



Does this page not load for you:

http://www.zcube.cn/Cube_Brand/ShengShou


----------



## uniacto (Apr 11, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Does this page not load for you:
> 
> http://www.zcube.cn/Cube_Brand/ShengShou



oddly, for me, it only shows the 2x2's, 3x3s, Mirror Blocks, Pyraminx, and Megaminx. No big cubes on this end.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 11, 2013)

I think you need to clear your browser. CTRL-F5 (The old page is in your cache)


----------



## uniacto (Apr 11, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I think you need to clear your browser. CTRL-F5 (The old page is in your cache)



I've done that, also tried using a different browser to no avail. It's fine, I don't need any more cubes. (at the moment xD)


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 11, 2013)

Weird!? Umm anyone have any intel on alipay?


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 11, 2013)

Tracked my parcel again, and I finally got an update on the status. And the date of the update was on the 9th of April, oddly. My parcel was supposedly on its way, according to zCube, because they do not update the status when it's travelling, so the status showing is during its last stop. My previous status was at Guangzhou airport. Now it's still there, under a different activity. Translated to English, the status is 'NULL'. Incredibly infuriating.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't see larger cubes either. 

And I'm pretty sure Guangzhou = customs and you won't get an update after that. I think HK post will allow for tracking after this point (it did for me) but the cheapest option won't.


----------



## TiTch (Apr 11, 2013)

Mine updated as well on the 9th and I used cheapest option. Mine updated with 20,130,409 reach the imports of the office of exchange, the United Kingdom, the United Kingdom


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

I see the larger ones.

http://www.zcube.cn/ShengShou_7x7.html
http://www.zcube.cn/ShengShou_8x8.html
http://www.zcube.cn/ShengShou_9x9.html


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 11, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I see the larger ones.
> 
> http://www.zcube.cn/ShengShou_7x7.html
> http://www.zcube.cn/ShengShou_8x8.html
> http://www.zcube.cn/ShengShou_9x9.html



Those links take me to "product not found"


----------



## JohanAR (Apr 11, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> Those links take me to "product not found"



Maybe they're hiding content from certain IP-ranges associated with Verdes or their lawyers, if they are trying to prevent zcube from selling ShengShou products. You don't happen to be from Greece?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

Try this link for the 7x7, if you can see it, then it means your IP is blocked:

link

Enter this

http://www.zcube.cn/ShengShou_7x7.html 

in the field and click the "nusurfen" button


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 11, 2013)

Well what do you know, I can see the larger cubes that way. In the USA by the way.


----------



## sipth (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow it seems like my cube arrived from my country pretty fast by the cheapest post option, took 12days for it to say 'Arrived from overseas Country code CN'. So i might get my cube by next monday as there isnt delivery on weekends.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 12, 2013)

Whoa my package reached my country 

Seems like the customs at China had been holding the parcels for a long time before finally releasing them.

JianhanC check your parcel's status! 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 12, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Whoa my package reached my country
> 
> Seems like the customs at China had been holding the parcels for a long time before finally releasing them.
> 
> ...



I just did, it fetched 0 results  Tried it on a couple of different tracking sites too. Is your order a big one?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 12, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> I just did, it fetched 0 results  Tried it on a couple of different tracking sites too. Is your order a big one?



Lost in transit maybe?

I ordered 5 cubes. 40$ I think.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 12, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Lost in transit maybe?
> 
> I ordered 5 cubes. 40$ I think.
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



I sincerely hope not. I ordered 9 3x3s, still a smaller parcel than most other folks here.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 12, 2013)

I ordered my cubes on the 13/3/13. The puzzles were shipped on the 20/3/13. Since the 24/3/13, there have been no tracking status changes. I chose china post. It is now the 12/4/13. I hope I get my puzzles next week.
I ordered:
1 x ShengShou Wind 3x3 
1 x ShengShou 4x4
1 x ShengShou 5x5

It totaled to $17 with China Post shipping.


----------



## JHB (Apr 12, 2013)

I received my order in less than i2 weeks to Australia. I ordered 1 x Alpha Chun 2, 2 x ShengShou Wind, 2 x DaYan PanShi and 1 x ShengShou 9x9x9. Here's a video I made. Enjoy!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 12, 2013)

where ? 15$ for a SS 7x7 ?


----------



## ultimate enemy (Apr 12, 2013)

I can not see the big cubes as well. So I a message to zcube, here it is.

Hello zcube,
When I look at your site, I con not find any cubes 4x4-11x11. Other people that I talk to can see it, but I can't. Is it because I am in USA? Why can't I see all of your products? Also, will paypal be added in the future for payment? I can not order if it is not with paypal.

This was their response,

hello,but I can't. Is it because I am in USA?--yes. today will open that,then you can see in today.
we had add creditcard payment ways,and you can chose.
if you want to use paypal: First of all, you orders in my store you buy the goods and transportation will you choose when you Add to Cart. then tell me which your order number.
second,pay to our paypal: [email protected] when you paid,tell me


Does this mean that I can use paypal? I am confused.
I just checked their website now, and I can see the big cubes! To all people who couldn't see them before, look now.


----------



## kalyk (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes you can use PayPal buy paying directly to the Zcube account... Why are you confused? It's a non official way to use PayPal but it's fine.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 12, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> I can not see the big cubes as well. So I a message to zcube, here it is.
> 
> Hello zcube,
> When I look at your site, I con not find any cubes 4x4-11x11. Other people that I talk to can see it, but I can't. Is it because I am in USA? Why can't I see all of your products? Also, will paypal be added in the future for payment? I can not order if it is not with paypal.
> ...



Pick out your items and shipping (word of warning, do NOT use China Post. Pay a bit extra to get your items literally weeks earlier), and then you'll get an order number after you check out. Then email zcube to let them know your order number, and then pay the amount to the email stated. Then inform them after you made the payment.


----------



## rudra (Apr 13, 2013)

Did anyone bought DIY ZhanChi from this site? I bought a ZhanChi from this site. When I tried to assemble it. I found that the core which came with it is completely different from my Guhong. I also looked the assembling video of "CrazyBadCuber" and my ZhanChi's core doesn't look like as shown in video.

I can't put the screws inside the core easily. From the first turn of the screw in the core it felt very tight. After ignoring this problem, I assembled the cube. And what happened? For the tightest tension possible, the cube still felt loose. After this I used my GuHong's core. Then the cube turned out to be completely fine. 

*I never used a ZhanChi before. Can anyone tell that if Guhong's core and Zhanchi's core are completely same or not? 

Did anyone have any trouble assmebling ZhanChi bought from this site?*

My Guhong's core look like this one, http://thecubicle.us/images/zhanchi42mmcoretn1.jpg

My new Zhanchi's core look like this one http://thecubicle.us/images/zhanchicoretn1.jpg


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yep, the cores are different. 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.zcube.cn/Dayan5_ZhanChi.html

Look at the pictures... They raised the PRICE! AHHHHHH!


----------



## sipth (Apr 13, 2013)

CuberCat said:


> http://www.zcube.cn/Dayan5_ZhanChi.html
> 
> Look at the pictures... They raised the PRICE! AHHHHHH!



Yeah omg.... by $3. But isit still cheaper than 'most' online stall?


----------



## rudra (Apr 13, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Yep, the cores are different.
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



If the core is different. Did you find any problem assembling it like mine?


----------



## sipth (Apr 13, 2013)

rudra said:


> If the core is different. Did you find any problem assembling it like mine?



Does it mean that I gotta get a new core too? as i ordered a DIY ZhanChi too...


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 13, 2013)

sipth said:


> Yeah omg.... by $3. But isit still cheaper than 'most' online stall?


True that...


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 13, 2013)

sipth said:


> Does it mean that I gotta get a new core too? as i ordered a DIY ZhanChi too...



They might of just made a mistake on his one, may be you guys will have to contact them...


----------



## rudra (Apr 13, 2013)

sipth said:


> Does it mean that I gotta get a new core too? as i ordered a DIY ZhanChi too...



I don't know what you will get. But mine isn't working for me.


----------



## rudra (Apr 13, 2013)

I ordered 3 cubes. All 3 have the same problem.


----------



## sipth (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=information/contact

Contact them...


----------



## Theo (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, i'm waiting now since the 4 march my 11x11 from zcube.

Today i tracked my item but i can read 4 times exactly the same things at different dates...
Does that mean that my package is still in Guangzhou?

Destination Country - France:Tracking Consuming:3370 Millisecond

Origin Country - China:Tracking Consuming:30014 Millisecond, Cache Time:2013/04/12 09:08:03
20130408, 进口总包互封封发, 广州国际, 法国
20130408, 进口总包互封开拆, 广州国际, 法国
20130329, 出口总包直封封发, 广州国际, 法国
20130311, 出口总包直封封发, 广州国际, 法国
20130310, 出口总包互封开拆, 广州国际, 法国
20130304, 收寄局收寄, 广州国际函件运营中心, 法国


Thanks for help me


----------



## JohanAR (Apr 13, 2013)

rudra said:


> 1> Did anyone bought DIY ZhanChi from this site?
> 
> 2> I can't put the screws inside the core easily. From the first turn of the screw in the core it felt very tight.
> 
> ...



1) Yes, but it's still in the mail..

2) The core was most likely not threaded when you got it (The only DIY core I have is from C4U but it's likely the same for all brands) so it's perfectly normal that you need to use force the first time you put the screws in.

3) Really sure you can't turn them more? Are you using a screwdriver with good grip? Maybe you need to ask someone stronger  Screwing into unthreaded plastic will require more and more force the further you get.

4) I have one cube of each type, bought from another store, and their cores look the same. They're both white and opaque, your core looks more translucent.


----------



## rudra (Apr 13, 2013)

Theo said:


> Hi, i'm waiting now since the 4 march my 11x11 from zcube.
> 
> Today i tracked my item but i can read 4 times exactly the same things at different dates...
> Does that mean that my package is still in Guangzhou?
> ...



Here's the translated text by Google translator. You can see last chinese text (before comma) is different in each line.

20130408 ​​imports total package seal each sealing of the Guangzhou International, France
20130408 total imports package seal each be opened, the Guangzhou International, France
20130329, total export package straight seal, sealing Guangzhou International, France
20130311, the total export package straight seal, sealing Guangzhou International, France
20130310 total export package seal each be opened, the Guangzhou International, France
20130304 acceptance office acceptance letter from Guangzhou International Operations Center, France



JohanAR said:


> 1) Yes, but it's still in the mail..
> 
> 2) The core was most likely not threaded when you got it (The only DIY core I have is from C4U but it's likely the same for all brands) so it's perfectly normal that you need to use force the first time you put the screws in.
> 
> ...



Yes you are absolutely right. cores are not threaded. But they should have sent threaded core. And I need to find a good screw driver.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

DIY packages will NEVER have a threaded core, so they should not have sent one


----------



## rudra (Apr 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> DIY packages will NEVER have a threaded core, so they should not have sent one



How can I create threads in the core?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

By inserting the screw upon assembly.

Watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ


----------



## Theo (Apr 13, 2013)

rudra said:


> Here's the translated text by Google translator. You can see last chinese text (before comma) is different in each line.
> 
> 20130408 ​​imports total package seal each sealing of the Guangzhou International, France
> 20130408 total imports package seal each be opened, the Guangzhou International, France
> ...




Any idea of what does that mean? it's look strange...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

That means it is getting kicked back and forth in the Guangzhou office.

First it arrives at the post office on the 4th of March
Then it goes to export and gets opened on the 10th
On the 11th it's marked as closed again, and lays around till the 29th when it again is picked up by someone and restamped as sealed/closed
the 8th of April it goes to France import in the office of Guangzhou where it is AGAIN opened and closed that same day.

HOPEFULLY it is now in transit!


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> That means it is getting kicked back and forth in the Guangzhou office.
> 
> First it arrives at the post office on the 4th of March
> Then it goes to export and gets opened on the 10th
> ...



Any idea why? They've opened it multiple times, and they know it contains plastic puzzles. Why not just send it on the way and be done with it? I don't even know if my parcel is there or not, can't track nuts for 2 days already.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

It is being handled.. what they do with it and why we can only guess.. sometimes this happens. I have had a number kicked back and forth for a month before it FINALLY decided to get shipped out.

Post people.. can't live with them, can't live without them


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 13, 2013)

So true. I ordered 9 3x3s for multi, and then my interest died. And I got motivated once more, and then lost interest again ._.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 13, 2013)

If you change your mind that often, chances are high that you are interested again until they arrive...


Sorry, no, I can understand how awfull that feels when odered cubes doesn't arrive.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi guys, I chose China Post. It is really slow, anyway, can someone bring sense into this for me?

20130324, 出口总包直封封发, 广州国际, 澳大利亚
20130323, 出口总包互封开拆, 广州国际, 澳大利亚
20130321, 收寄局收寄, 广州国际函件运营中心, 澳大利亚

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

Folks.. throw the things in the translator of google, it'll make sense then! 

20,130,324, total export package straight seal, sealing Guangzhou International, Australia
20,130,323, total export package interoperability seal to be opened, the Guangzhou International, Australia
The 20,130,321, acceptance Bureau acceptance, the Guangzhou international mail operations center, Australia


----------



## TiTch (Apr 13, 2013)

20130409, 到达进口互换局, 英国, 英国 (20130409, reach the the imports office of exchange, the United Kingdom, the United Kingdom)

Any one know how long it takes from there?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

When it reaches NL here, two days, three tops usually.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 14, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Folks.. throw the things in the translator of google, it'll make sense then!
> 
> 20,130,324, total export package straight seal, sealing Guangzhou International, Australia
> 20,130,323, total export package interoperability seal to be opened, the Guangzhou International, Australia
> The 20,130,321, acceptance Bureau acceptance, the Guangzhou international mail operations center, Australia


Thanks Kattenvriendin! Does anyone know how long it will take to Melbourne, Australia. It has been like 26 days since it was posted by China Post. Also, the status has not been updated since the 24th of March? I really hope it comes soon, hopefully next week!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

Anywhere between two weeks and two months. With the postal services no one can tell for sure.


----------



## Florian (Apr 14, 2013)

So is this side safe?
Can I still pay with paypal?
Did anyone ever ship with DHL? How long did it take? The site states 4-8 days, but how long do they take to ship it?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

Safe: yes (for the umteenth time already)
Paypal: Yes you can mail them


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 14, 2013)

Florian said:


> So is this side safe?
> Can I still pay with paypal?
> Did anyone ever ship with DHL? How long did it take? The site states 4-8 days, but how long do they take to ship it?



It varies hugely. It can reach Europe anywhere between less than a week up to a month. They send your stuff to the post office pretty quickly though, around 2 days tops.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 14, 2013)

I just ordered something from zcube with DHL yesterday so will report back when it arrives (in the UK).


----------



## TP (Apr 14, 2013)

Processing time at Zcube for both my orders have been roughly 2 days. When I used DHL it took 6 days from payment to delivery at home.



JianhanC said:


> It varies hugely. It can reach Europe anywhere between less than a week up to a month. They send your stuff to the post office pretty quickly though, around 2 days tops.



Does it really take DHL that long time?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

Not with DHL no. With China or Hong Kong post yes.


----------



## Shadows7 (Apr 14, 2013)

Been around 50 days since my order was shipped, using china post, hopefully it will come this week


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 14, 2013)

So I bought a $45 cube order from here maybe 2 weeks ago, and then the Paypal craziness went down, but my Paypal says the order went through, so am I still getting my order? Or do I need to pay still with a different method? :/


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 14, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Not with DHL no. With China or Hong Kong post yes.


HK Post is generally faster than China Post, based on my experience and others' comments on here.


----------



## kalyk (Apr 14, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> So I bought a $45 cube order from here maybe 2 weeks ago, and then the Paypal craziness went down, but my Paypal says the order went through, so am I still getting my order? Or do I need to pay still with a different method? :/


If your PayPal says it's ok, then it's ok. No need for worries. To be sure you may always contact Zcube if you want to.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

My order was paid for literally a day before paypal went tits up, and yep it is coming. Got a tracking number and all just a few days later.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 14, 2013)

kalyk said:


> If your PayPal says it's ok, then it's ok. No need for worries. To be sure you may always contact Zcube if you want to.



Okay, that's what I was thinking. Thank you 
I may contact then though if there are any delays though.

@kitten
I got a tracking number too, so I guess that proves it too. I nearly forgot about that. Lol.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

tracking nr on its own doesn't mean it is shipped. I have one for the fangshi.. well.. no shipment yet 

But when it becomes active THEN it's all ok


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> tracking nr on its own doesn't mean it is shipped. I have one for the fangshi.. well.. no shipment yet
> 
> But when it becomes active THEN it's all ok



I thought my email said it was shipped already. I dunno lol


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

"Lost in translation" LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 15, 2013)

I guess my order with the cheapest option is going just peachy. Ordered on the 4th and if I may believe the translated tracker it reached Amsterdam this past Saturday.

Wait and see!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 16, 2013)

Got my cubes!!! Will unbox later today and upload the vid tomorrow. 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Got my cubes!!! Will unbox later today and upload the vid tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



I jelly  What was the last tracking status before you got them? Mine is still 'departure from outward office of exchange'.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 16, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> I jelly  What was the last tracking status before you got them? Mine is still 'departure from outward office of exchange'.



Before I got the package, it said Chennai - Send to Domestic Location or something on the lines of that. I hope you get your package soon as well.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sipth (Apr 16, 2013)

Finally I got my 1st ever cube today in the mailbox and it is so awesome but the way it came was alittle weird tho, I ordered a DIY zhanchi but when it came it was sort of assembled like the pieces are already together all i needed to do was to screw the core and place the pieces together. Other than that i am pretty happy with the cube and service of Zcube.


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 16, 2013)

just got my order of 14 cubes, some cube bags, cube stands and some modding files through

took about a month on the cheapest postage, really well packaged 

HIGHLY RECOMMEND! i will be using them again



p.s. the modding files are excellent quality and so are the cube bags, the pink one i got had a rubik's logo embossed into the fabrik and it feels quality


----------



## JohanAR (Apr 16, 2013)

I got my cubes yesterday. Was using China Post.

Order placed to package tracked at Guangzhou: 3 days
Handling in Guangzhou and transport to Beijing: 10 days
Beijing to Sweden: 9 days
To my local distributor: 2 days

No missing parts from the 2 diy cubes. The Zhanchi came with 1 extra torpedo and 1 extra set of screws+springs (very soft, looks identical to the ones I got with my WitTwo v1). I don't know if zcube does the assembly of non-diy cubes but both the ShengShou 4x4 and 5x5 were quite good out of the box, not perfect for speed cubing but ok tension and lube.

Also got my first free cube bag


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 16, 2013)

Just got my money refunded and my order put "on hold", The comment was "hello,sorry tell you :You goods in China Post where for too long, can not be delivered. To be returned. I refund the money to you. How about that? Please reply as soon as possible, thank you". That explained the ridiculous wait time, wonder what happened exactly.


----------



## rudra (Apr 16, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> Just got my money refunded and my order put "on hold", The comment was "hello,sorry tell you :You goods in China Post where for too long, can not be delivered. To be returned. I refund the money to you. How about that? Please reply as soon as possible, thank you". That explained the ridiculous wait time, wonder what happened exactly.



When did you place the order ? Mine was placed a month ago. It's still stuck with China Post


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 16, 2013)

rudra said:


> When did you place the order ? Mine was placed a month ago. It's still stuck with China Post


In February


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 17, 2013)

They raise the prices again. The Zhanchi used to be $8, then $11 now $14! Why?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 17, 2013)

The page is not reachable at the moment... or is it only for me?


----------



## Theo (Apr 17, 2013)

Works fine for me...


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 17, 2013)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 17, 2013)

My order is in. Used the cheapest shipping option, ordered April 4, got shipped on the 7th due to Chinese holiday, and just got it in today. So.. in my case it is fine to choose cheapest.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 17, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> Just got my money refunded and my order put "on hold", The comment was "hello,sorry tell you :You goods in China Post where for too long, can not be delivered. To be returned. I refund the money to you. How about that? Please reply as soon as possible, thank you". That explained the ridiculous wait time, wonder what happened exactly.



Ah crap. I have mixed feeling about this, partly annoyed to have to reorder and wait again, or relieved that I to find out what's going on and to get my money back, frustrated with my fickle interest in multi, and sad that I won't get to experience the joys of assembling and stickering lots of 3x3s.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 17, 2013)

Well let's see how they handle issues. There were a few things with my order, so wait and see. I will keep you posted.

Shipping back is not really an option.. costs over 17 euros cheapest option.


----------



## AlexByard (Apr 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a good estimate cost of shipping to England? I am planning on ordering ss6-7 and 9, and a few ss wind's. I would check myself but I can not seem to get past the cart option when using my phone... I no longer have a computer. Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uniacto (Apr 18, 2013)

AlexByard said:


> Does anyone have a good estimate cost of shipping to England? I am planning on ordering ss6-7 and 9, and a few ss wind's. I would check myself but I can not seem to get past the cart option when using my phone... I no longer have a computer. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2



with 3 SS winds, 1 6x6, 1 7x7, and 1 9x9 shipping would be (in USD) :


DHL
4-8 Days
G.W.~1.751kg
$34.07


EMS
4-8 Days
G.W.~1.751kg
$42.17


HongKong Air Mail
10-20 Days
G.W.~1.751kg
$29.68


China Post Air Mail
15-60 Days
G.W.~1.751kg
$14.28


----------



## AlexByard (Apr 18, 2013)

uniacto said:


> with 3 SS winds, 1 6x6, 1 7x7, and 1 9x9 shipping would be (in USD) :
> 
> 
> DHL
> ...



Thankyou so much for this! Very helpful.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhdgr (Apr 18, 2013)

I get the following when i try to pay with my VISA card:


Thank you for shopping with zCube.cn ....

Response from Credit Card:

9905_Do not honour.

... Your payment has been cancelled!


If you are not automatically re-directed, please click here.


----------



## JohanAR (Apr 19, 2013)

dhdgr said:


> Response from Credit Card:
> 
> 9905_Do not honour.
> 
> ... Your payment has been cancelled!



Googled and got the following explanation:



> This is one of the most common repsonse codes returned by the bank. This can mean a variety of issues and generally means that the credit card has failed a security check or the funds have been frozen or depleted. We would advise for the customer to contact their card issuer.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 19, 2013)

YAY! Got my package! It took just over a month for my package to arrive from the moment I checked out. I chose China Post and had to wait for my payment to clear (Because I used a debit card).
I ordered:
1 x ShengShou Wind
1 x ShengShou 4x4 (v4)
1 x ShengShou 5x5

Well packaged and great service. I will buy from here again.

zcube.cn is LEGIT!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

I DO hope I will hear something today from them regarding the few things not in order with my order. Otherwise this afternoon I will rewrite.

Will keep you posted in any case.

Their packaging is indeed superb, there are but a few that have that high a quality on that.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 19, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I DO hope I will hear something today from them regarding the few things not in order with my order. Otherwise this afternoon I will rewrite.
> 
> Will keep you posted in any case.
> 
> Their packaging is indeed superb, there are but a few that have that high a quality on that.


Hi, what happen to your order, didn't they have something in stock.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 19, 2013)

Can you pay with a credit card now? All I see is alipay... Anyone have any experience with alipay? Thanks


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

CuberCat said:


> Hi, what happen to your order, didn't they have something in stock.



Some things weren't in order. All was there but for instance on two cubes there was plastic missing from cubies. As these are going to be gifts it is not a nice thing to see.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 19, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Some things weren't in order. All was there but for instance on two cubes there was plastic missing from cubies. As these are going to be gifts it is not a nice thing to see.


Yeah, I know. Once I gave a friend of mine a Mini Diansheng. My MD is awesome, but for some reason, his cube keeps falling apart? I hate that!


----------



## dhdgr (Apr 19, 2013)

I am still unable to pay using my VISA bank card. The issues i had yesterday was with the region block, but even with that unlocked, the payment doesn't go through.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

Two days without response to my issue. I resent the email with a slightly different subject line and request to please respond.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 19, 2013)

Slightly different... you mean: 'WTF **** why *** *** ******* ##@"*!!'


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

LOL

No.. more like "PLEASE RESPOND? Order 4840, something is wrong"
Gotta remember to not make the English too difficult, as they have limited knowledge as well.

I don't go WTF *** quickly. Only had that happen one time, stayed nice and polite and paypal took care of it.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow... Those prices are really cheap... I might buy from them soon actually but I want to know what's the best and fastest way to pay them and the shipping service to choose. I don't want to end up waiting 2 months for some puzzles.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

For me it took less than two weeks on the cheapest. It really is a lottery. If you want a DEFINITE fast method, you will have to pay for the more expensive option.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

I heard back from them regarding the order with issues:


I return the two cubes and get my money back for those or I make a new order and get two free.

I chose the latter, but now I have to pay with paypal of course and to top things the total will be wrong if I make the order the regular way. I made a nice overview in the mail with the total and all laid out for them, we'll see  In any case: they are communicating.



10 mins later, a reply: "give me your paypal email ,thank you"

another 5 mins later I get an invoice, no remarks in there, just the amount. And an email that there is no overview in there but to tell after I pay, then they will process. I put a simplified version of the order in the remarks field myself in paypal so I can at least find it again and link it without having to look up numbers and then replied to the mail with another copy of the order and the paypal verification number.

I think this is going to turn out ok 

one more mail: "ok,monday will give you track number, thank you"


There you go :tu


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 20, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I heard back from them regarding the order with issues:
> 
> 
> I return the two cubes and get my money back for those or I make a new order and get two free.
> ...


Hi Kat, what did you purchase anyway?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

A bunch of those 1.21 usd ripple cubes in various colors, a shengshou and a magic 8 panel. I believe they are ghosthands, turn nicely mind you!

The cubes are for a meeting that I am having here, of a totally different forum, but I am giving each that comes a cube in their favorite color with a custom made logo on white (oliver nagy did those for me) made by yours truly 

Two of the ripple cubes had missing plastic on a cubie (yes really ) so if the new ones come in either they are 100% ok, or if not I can do some cube plastic exchange surgery hehe 

I ordered one 1.21 black shengshou along with the two new cubes. Needed one more SS as there are now two males coming and they generally don't much care for pink and such looool


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 20, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> A bunch of those 1.21 usd ripple cubes in various colors, a shengshou and a magic 8 panel. I believe they are ghosthands, turn nicely mind you!
> 
> The cubes are for a meeting that I am having here, of a totally different forum, but I am giving each that comes a cube in their favorite color with a custom made logo on white (oliver nagy did those for me) made by yours truly
> 
> ...


Are the ripple cubes good quality? I might get some for some younger cousins... I don't want them to break when I give them. That would be embarrassing!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

They're just peachy.  I'd say go for it. It's a fun cheapo cube to give away yet still it is capable of speedsolving.

The plastic that was missing is by no means an influence on a solve, it just looks.. not nice 

*grabs one, looks inside* They're even lubed a bit. Sticker color scheme is correct (that would be ick if that were wrong). 
Corner cutting is ok, corner piece outer edge to the edge of the centerpiece goes easily, reverse about 1/5th of a cubie which is really decent for a cheapo.

I haven't done much 3x3 solving (around 35s at the mo on my main), and I don't know the colors on this.. they are matte stickers on a light blue (more gray really) cube. I got a time in the 50secs lol Decent enough, and very good for turning accuracy.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like my stuff reached my country. Hopefully it won't take too long from there. Currently at the 'inward office of exchange'.


----------



## Theo (Apr 20, 2013)

Lucky you. Mine still are in the same place: Gangzhou, from more than 50 days now...


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 20, 2013)

my package left china on the 7th, and was just processed in upstate new york this afternoon. Happy Happy


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 21, 2013)

Theo said:


> Lucky you. Mine still are in the same place: Gangzhou, from more than 50 days now...



Mine has been there closer to 60 days. Did you use China Post too?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 21, 2013)

Here we go again. My order got shipped, I wonder if it gets here as fast as the last one! Chose the cheapest option.


I wonder if it is related to the destination.. how long it takes. So far all the orders I made there got here in three or so weeks, and I always chose the cheapest.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 21, 2013)

I received my Pink Guhong (from different store) via China post after 7 weeks.. Bleh...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 21, 2013)

Ah well.. I am glad. USA mail is even slower at times


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 21, 2013)

I did use the cheapest option. 

I wonder if the fact that I spent just over a hundred makes any difference or not.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 21, 2013)

They just jacked up prices again!!!!!!!!
Shensgou cubes are like from $2-$6 higher than they were, almost as expensive as other websites, may be not as much of a bargain it used to be. Aww Man!


----------



## uniacto (Apr 21, 2013)

CuberCat said:


> They just jacked up prices again!!!!!!!!
> Shensgou cubes are like from $2-$6 higher than they were, almost as expensive as other websites, may be not as much of a bargain it used to be. Aww Man!



lol yea I saw that too. Sort of disappointing, but oh well. I'm not going to buy from there again, though I probably should have grabbed some Guhongs when they were cheaper.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 22, 2013)

They're going to shoot themselves in the foot if they keep this up.


----------



## YddEd (Apr 22, 2013)

If you guys think its expensive, what about this?


----------



## RayLam (Apr 22, 2013)

this shop is not far away from my home,i walk there 20 minutes or by bike 10 minutes.The cubes there are cheap,but not enough.i wanna buy maru lube or some mods,but they don't have.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 22, 2013)

Lucky I got myself Guhongs when they were ~6 dollars each. Are they doing this because of the V-Cube thing?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 22, 2013)

No I don't think so. I think it is more like: ohhh people are buying more and more, let's increase the prices so we make more money!


----------



## CubeorCubes (Apr 22, 2013)

No. I talked to the owner and she said a store complaint to them about their low prices. The reason is because it will affect the other prices. So thats why they increased their prices.


JianhanC said:


> Lucky I got myself Guhongs when they were ~6 dollars each. Are they doing this because of the V-Cube thing?


----------



## uniacto (Apr 22, 2013)

CubeorCubes said:


> No. I talked to the owner and she said a store complaint to them about their low prices. The reason is because it will affect the other prices. So thats why they increased their prices.



that sounds like the worst reason to raise prices ever.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 22, 2013)

Indeed. *shakes head*


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah ok, and with the hassle of Paypal I will not order there any more..


----------



## Gordon (Apr 22, 2013)

This is good for my wallet at least, because I will spend less money on cubes now that they increase prices...


----------



## CubeorCubes (Apr 22, 2013)

*I just talked to the owner and she has given me a coupon code. The code can be used many times at the checkout section. What you can benefit from it is, it discounts the price to the original 'cheap' prices listed on their site. Here is the code: b00f8782. *


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 22, 2013)

Isn't it better to remain at the current price, so more buyers = more profit in the long run, lul.


----------



## TP (Apr 22, 2013)

CubeorCubes said:


> *I just talked to the owner and she has given me a coupon code. The code can be used many times at the checkout section. What you can benefit from it is, it discounts the price to the original 'cheap' prices listed on their site. Here is the code: b00f8782. *



Thanks. It´s like a SpeedSolving discount, which is kinda nice.

I checked and while we don´t get the same prices as when the store opened, it´s about 20% lower then the listed prices.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 22, 2013)

f**king finally. As you can see the box is quite beaten up, but the contents are very densely packed, so it's cool. On a slightly unrelated note, Imgupr is a handy little app, I highly recommend it.

pics have problem, working on it

fixed


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 22, 2013)

Finally!! Im happy for you dude, you had to wait for such a long time!


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks haha  they just have to come on the eve of my exams, so I don't have the time to assemble them  you can see my notes scattered around.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, me too. Good stuff. happy cubing (after exams and after happy assembling)..


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 22, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> thanks haha  they just have to come on the eve of my exams, so I don't have the time to assemble them  you can see my notes scattered around.



Happened to me too. Awhile back, I had to delay opening my birthday presents because I had to work on an English paper 
Happy studying and good luck though!


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks all <3 i succumbed to temptation and assembled one guhong lol.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 22, 2013)

You can still pay with paypal folks.. just mail them and let them know what you want to order (basically copy paste your shopping cart, just don't check out and all that), and you will get an invoice in which you can copy paste your shopping cart again in the comments. No big deal 

Milky zhanchi for instance with coupon code is only $11.65 ex shipping


----------



## TP (Apr 22, 2013)

Might be a good idea to update the first post with the coupon, how to pay with Paypal, take away the question mark in the title since the store is legit.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 22, 2013)

In that case you need to contact the admin, click the triangle with the ! on the first post.


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 23, 2013)

That box looks similar to the one that came today. My stuff too was densely packed, so again, no damage, and everything came that I ordered. 

Loving the SS9x9


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 23, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> f**king finally. As you can see the box is quite beaten up, but the contents are very densely packed, so it's cool. On a slightly unrelated note, Imgupr is a handy little app, I highly recommend it.
> 
> pics have problem, working on it
> 
> fixed



How much did this cost you?
(and how many cubes are there)


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 23, 2013)

too lazy to look through 60 pages: did anyone end up buying that super cool cube with the metal inserts?


----------



## Happy (Apr 23, 2013)

YAY! I was having a hate affair with them last night, but I'll buy from them again!

Go coupons!


I think I'll get a 8 and 9 now.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How much did this cost you?
> (and how many cubes are there)



9 3x3s, total $71 with $14 shipping  highly, highly recommend you spend a few extra bucks on shipping to avoid the agonizing wait too.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 23, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> too lazy to look through 60 pages: did anyone end up buying that super cool cube with the metal inserts?


Hey Emily! Page 20!


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 23, 2013)

The coupon gives you a *20%* saving!
The ShengShou 6x6 used to be $14.xx (not sure of cents). Now it is $20.71. After applying the coupon, it is now 16.57. Not as cheap but still cheaper...
Apparently they raised their prices because their competitors are complaining that their prices are too low. Someone probably blackmailed zcube.cn .
This is a crime!!!!!!


----------



## TandborsteN (Apr 23, 2013)

CuberCat said:


> Hey Emily! Page 20!



Accurly, i bought it. (Video and a picture on page 28)


----------



## dhdgr (Apr 23, 2013)

Paying with my visa card finaly worked =)

Not that it matters, but why was i billed 337 sek when 308.26 cny is about 330 sek? Hidden transfer cost?


----------



## TandborsteN (Apr 23, 2013)

dhdgr said:


> Paying with my visa card finaly worked =)
> 
> Not that it matters, but why was i billed 337 sek when 308.26 cny is about 330 sek? Hidden transfer cost?



Don't really know how to say in English, so i'll just say it in swedish. 

Swedish: Banker ger rätt så dålig växelkurs.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you mean exchange rate?


----------



## TP (Apr 23, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Do you mean exchange rate?



Correct. 

Common way for banks, Paypal, money lenders etc to gain a little extra cash with each transaction that involves multiple currencies.

Fortunately the exchange rate for swedes are very favorable at the moment.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

To think I didn't even throw the sentence in a translator.. I read växelkurs, made wechselkurs of that in German and then made it Dutch again. 

If I read it again.. I read: banks like to add an exchange rate.. something like that *laughs* Fun how much languages look alike!


(just don't ask me to read Chinese.. *snort*)


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 23, 2013)

CubeorCubes said:


> *I just talked to the owner and she has given me a coupon code. The code can be used many times at the checkout section. What you can benefit from it is, it discounts the price to the original 'cheap' prices listed on their site. Here is the code: b00f8782. *



Crap !! I could've used this last week when I ordered one of the pink SS7x7's


----------



## stensgaard (Apr 23, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> too lazy to look through 60 pages: did anyone end up buying that super cool cube with the metal inserts?



The 'Type A Chun2'??
I bought one and its not a good cube!
Also it's about 3 times as expensive as the 'shengshou wind', and the wind is about 20 times better!


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 24, 2013)

TandborsteN said:


> Accurly, i bought it. (Video and a picture on page 28)



ahh it looks so cool



stensgaard said:


> The 'Type A Chun2'??
> I bought one and its not a good cube!
> Also it's about 3 times as expensive as the 'shengshou wind', and the wind is about 20 times better!



yeah i'm not thinking about buying it as a speedcube i am just v fascinated by the metal


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 24, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> To think I didn't even throw the sentence in a translator.. I read växelkurs, made wechselkurs of that in German and then made it Dutch again.
> 
> If I read it again.. I read: banks like to add an exchange rate.. something like that *laughs* Fun how much languages look alike!
> 
> ...



I was just watching your SS 9x9 assembly videos on youtube. I pray this cube doesn't pop easy. years ago, when I 
ordered a YJ 9x9, it had come disassembled during shipment and it took some time without any tutorials to
assemble it. Obviously, they have improved on the design, and it looks a bit more of a challenge


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Apr 24, 2013)

I've purchased from this site a lot and never had any problems, but i ordered a couple things from them like 2 weeks ago they emailed me saying it went through. I'm confused because in my order history it shows nothing about my recent order? What's going on?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 24, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> I've purchased from this site a lot and never had any problems, but i ordered a couple things from them like 2 weeks ago they emailed me saying it went through. I'm confused because in my order history it shows nothing about my recent order? What's going on?
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



Ask them for your tracking number by providing your invoice number (should be in your paypal receipt). If you have a tracking number your order should be in progress.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

SlapShot said:


> I was just watching your SS 9x9 assembly videos on youtube. I pray this cube doesn't pop easy. years ago, when I
> ordered a YJ 9x9, it had come disassembled during shipment and it took some time without any tutorials to
> assemble it. Obviously, they have improved on the design, and it looks a bit more of a challenge



I got mine assembled as well, but it is not likely to pop. Just when you get it, turn it.. and if it seems locky then the tensions need to be a wee bit tighter to stabilize the cube. You'll be fine on it  You ordered a 9x9 then?


----------



## Theo (Apr 24, 2013)

The coupon b00f8782 don't work anymore...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

Just did it by putting it in. Works fine here. *shrug*


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 24, 2013)

Here too, I just placed an order with coupon code.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

Ohhh what did you order now? *giggle* I just tried it in the cart, no order was placed.

Yet.


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 25, 2013)

yes, I got my package from them on Monday with the 9x9 with a few other puzzles, and felt bags.

I haven't even fully solved it yet, which probably sounds weird, but this Friday is my employers
end of month, and we have been extremely busy. since you are in the Netherlands, you may
be familiar with the Oce name. We sell and service plotters.

so far, it seems very stable, and the tension seems OK cause I haven't had any lockups.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 25, 2013)

Ah yes Oce, I know that one  Have fun with the puzzle


----------



## Gordon (Apr 25, 2013)

I just saw, that the coupon code is not valid for the 11x11x11...


----------



## Shadows7 (Apr 25, 2013)

Finally got my package today!


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 25, 2013)

Day 48 - Package still in Guangzhou. The last time I solved a 7x7 must have been, 2-3 months ago. Withdrawal symptoms kicking in.


----------



## iwanabefast (Apr 26, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Day 48 - Package still in Guangzhou. The last time I solved a 7x7 must have been, 2-3 months ago. Withdrawal symptoms kicking in.



join me in the club. last I ordered a Tuttminx, the package sat in some where in transit ...for 40 days and never came. just our luck .. must order from more reliable shops.


----------



## benskoning (Apr 26, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Day 48 - Package still in Guangzhou. The last time I solved a 7x7 must have been, 2-3 months ago. Withdrawal symptoms kicking in.



I have had many similar problems with this store I am now going through the paypal repeal process to get my $70 back.

(I am not saying this because I now own a store or want to promote it. I am saying this to warn other people for what seems like a 50/50 chance of receiving a package)

-Benskoning


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 26, 2013)

iwanabefast said:


> join me in the club. last I ordered a Tuttminx, the package sat in some where in transit ...for 40 days and never came. just our luck .. must order from more reliable shops.



The shop isn't the problem, it's the post. You used China Post didn't you?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 26, 2013)

People should clear the misconception that any delays are caused by the store, no, its by the post. China Post does take time.


----------



## RubiksDude (Apr 26, 2013)

Well yeah, it does say 15-60 days. That's almost two months right there. I would actually rather buy from a shop that's a dollar or two more, but has free and fast shipping that takes 1-3 days.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 26, 2013)

1-3 days?

That would mean DHL, UPS or the likes and that is like a dollar or ten more


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 26, 2013)

On an order of 35$, China Post took 9$ while DHL would take 45$. True story


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 26, 2013)

The tenner was the vcube for instance  That came with UPS and took.. pretty much nothing from Greece to here.. I am still amazed it can GET here so fast lol


----------



## Gordon (Apr 26, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> The tenner was the vcube for instance  That came with UPS and took.. pretty much nothing from Greece to here.. I am still amazed it can GET here so fast lol



Same here. Ordered on a Wednesday, got them the following Friday.

The last time I ordered from zcube I choosed DHL. ~10$ more than Hong Kong post and ~18$ more than china post, but I think it was worth it.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 26, 2013)

benskoning said:


> I have had many similar problems with this store I am now going through the paypal repeal process to get my $70 back.
> 
> (I am not saying this because I now own a store or want to promote it. I am saying this to warn other people for what seems like a 50/50 chance of receiving a package)
> 
> -Benskoning


It's the shipping, not the store. You get what you pay for, and if you choose to save a couple of bucks by choosing China Post, you are choosing to wait for a couple of months, potentially. They are straight up about that - it says "up to 60 days".

I've purchased several times from this store. Shipping has always been next working day, and no package has ever taken more than 10 days to reach the UK via Hong Kong Post. The best thing is the packaging, which is always a sturdy box with lots of tape and packing - nothing has ever arrived broken, either.

I recommend this store, as long as you choose HK Post.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 26, 2013)

RubiksDude said:


> Well yeah, it does say 15-60 days. That's almost two months right there. I would actually rather buy from a shop that's a dollar or two more, but has free and fast shipping that takes 1-3 days.



At first it was 11-33 days, but after my complaint they changed it so as to not mislead people anymore lol.


----------



## Thenio (Apr 26, 2013)

Dayan 2x2 is going out on zcube.
And 
dayan panshi colour :lol:
http://zcube.cn/image/cache/data/DY/DY-PanShi-13-400x400.JPG


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 26, 2013)

I pointed out to zcube that China Post is slow and unreliable. Here's their response:-

"China's postal packets, cheap, business volume and wrapped biggest, . A lot of time to stay at the Guangzhou airport. Coupled with the Post handled energy poor, wait a long time. Lot of wrapped delay. We do not recommend to choose to go this way.

But taking into account that some children do not have much money, so it is retained in this way to let them choose. If the problems caused by too much, we will consider abolishing this way."


----------



## Happy (Apr 28, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I pointed out to zcube that China Post is slow and unreliable. Here's their response:-
> 
> "China's postal packets, cheap, business volume and wrapped biggest, . A lot of time to stay at the Guangzhou airport. Coupled with the Post handled energy poor, wait a long time. Lot of wrapped delay. We do not recommend to choose to go this way.
> 
> ...


I personally agree, I dont really ming slow shipping for low price.

We'll see about that though. Just put in an order, China Post. Ill be posting updates.
BTW, I got a 42mm zhanchi stickerless, and shengshou 6+7.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 1, 2013)

China Post, arrived just peachy again, was shipped on 21st April.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 1, 2013)

Wow, mine was ordered on the 8th of march, shipped on the 24th of march, and has been 'transporting' for about a month now...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 1, 2013)

Well to make you feel better.. I just had to open a paypal dispute on dealmaz. Been sitting still for a while there too, and had only 2 days left till my coverage would expire, so.. 

it really depends. Dealmaz usually has perfect shipping for me as well, but it really depends on.. stuff I guess. People, sorting machines.. anything can make an influence.

Just keep an eye on your paypal purchase date.. as beyond 45 days after the transaction your initial coverage expires. You have to open a dispute before that period in order to keep it. I hate it at times, but at least it'll give it a few more weeks before actually having to upgrade to a claim for the package to arrive.


----------



## SlapShot (May 2, 2013)

after dozens of packages from china for all kinds of merchandise (mainly Yo-Yo's and puzzles), I've only lost one package.

My latest package from Zcube came today after leaving China on the 22nd of April


----------



## Buglaux (May 2, 2013)

Ordered an 11x11x11 a week ago and it was dispatched 6 days ago. Can't wait to get it, though I know it will be a while since I chose the China Post. Paying €20 extra for faster shipping just kinda felt like waste of money. 
Out of curiosity, has there actually been anyone who hasn't received their package within the promised 60 days? I quickly read the whole thread through and didn't notice anyone saying that they never received their order. I've made about 100 orders from China and only once didn't received the product ($1 worth lithium batteries) so I'm not really worried about my zCube order getting lost. Still I just want to be careful and wait for the 11x11 to arrive before placing my next order.
Also, I think that the reason why Katten always receives their orders really fast is because a lot of flights go through Netherlands so it's probably the first European stop for mail from China. As a fellow European, I hope it won't take much longer than 3-4 weeks to my cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 2, 2013)

Nope not the first actually.. I have seen Vienna in my tracker a few times, and Paris as well.

But yeah when it gets to Europe it gets fast.

It's getting OUT of China that is the issue! lol


----------



## JianhanC (May 2, 2013)

Ok, so I finally finished assembling all 9 3x3s I received, and everything is in order, no missing pieces. I did get some of those little 3 sided plastic bits to hold together the corners of a Guhong v1 in excess though, but not important. Nothing was out of place and except for the long shipping, everything is perfect.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 2, 2013)

On my type A Chun puzzle, I got an extra edge and corner cube, and also an extra metallic plate thing.
I think I assembled that cube wrong, it feels terribly tight, but I can't loosen it because the screws will stick out so far I can't put on the center caps.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 2, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Ok, so I finally finished assembling all 9 3x3s I received, and everything is in order, no missing pieces. I did get some of those little 3 sided plastic bits to hold together the corners of a Guhong v1 in excess though, but not important. Nothing was out of place and except for the long shipping, everything is perfect.



Plastic bits on a Guhong v1.. Umm.. I ordered a v1 to be assembled, so.. I would love to know what that is about lol. Can you help? 


Never mind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkw6ZRdLil8

found it


----------



## Theo (May 2, 2013)

Today is the 60th days since my order have been shipped. I contacted zcube and here's what they answered:


> hello, we had asked shipper just now,(zpeno is me,e Henan by is shipper)
> zpeno (2013-05-02 16:58:31):
> Theo Meyer PayPal China Post Air Mail RA523743742CN
> The Express 2 months have not arrived in France to normal
> ...


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 2, 2013)

I ordered on the 8th of March which is coming up to 60 days. I can't remember when it was shipped though.


----------



## Parity Case (May 2, 2013)

Well, I have no beef with China Post. CP is sometimes faster delivering items to BC, Canada from China than USPS is at delivering things from the US.

I received my first of three zcube orders today (this one was cube bags, YJ Tower and Mirror Blocks)
Ordered April 7
Shipped April 8 (free option)
Arrived May 2
[the tracking site still has "Departure from outward office of exchange" from April 11 as its latest update... so the tracking info isn't very accurate - I think it's mainly useful as proof that zcube sent something]

...everything was well packed, items in perfect condition. Will buy from zcube again. My other two orders were placed on the 16th and 18th of April, will be interesting to see how when they arrive.


----------



## Theo (May 2, 2013)

Lucky you...


----------



## Theo (May 4, 2013)

The package returned to zcube. They send me it again but with DHL (I paid 10$ more)


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 4, 2013)

Just noticed they have Dayan 2x2, SS LingLong 7x7 (???) and Dayan + MF8 4x4 v4


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

Linglong has to do with different sizes.

Check out the topic "is the 5x5 small for you" or something like that. It's explained there.


----------



## kalyk (May 4, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I ordered on the 8th of March which is coming up to 60 days. I can't remember when it was shipped though.


It's 60 WORKING days.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 4, 2013)

kalyk said:


> It's 60 WORKING days.



Ahh Ok, but to be fair when I ordered it said 30 working days :/


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

If you pay with paypal, mind your days, you only have 45 days worth of coverage after the purchase date to make a dispute! When that is running you have a little more time to wait again before having to upgrade to a claim for a package to arrive.

But pay attention.. losing that coverage may suck!


----------



## etshy (May 5, 2013)

Has anyone tried DHL Shipping with Zcube.cn ?


----------



## MarcelP (May 5, 2013)

I ordered on April 26th, chose China Post, it was brought to my door yesterday (only I was not at home). I normally pick HK Post. But this proves that China Post can go quick also.


----------



## TP (May 5, 2013)

etshy said:


> Has anyone tried DHL Shipping with Zcube.cn ?



Yes, it worked fine. Took 6 days to get here.


----------



## Buglaux (May 7, 2013)

Ordered 11x11 on April 25th (China Post Air Mail) and got it today, got extra stickers and a cube bag for free too. Am really pleased with their service and prices.


----------



## Alex Rubik (May 7, 2013)

I will place an order Dayan 2*2 these days in zcube!


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 7, 2013)

Nearly 2 months after my order I got this email...
"Parcel at the post office did not reach their export security, have been returned us. You can pay shipping and chose other shipper, If you don't need goods, we can refund the money to you. what about your mean?"


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 7, 2013)

So you can pay shipping again and have it sent another time with different shipping option (more expensive, hence the difference and having to pay shipping again to account for the difference) or your money back.


I'd opt for money back and then trying again the same way. It's what I would do in any case.  The thing likely was stupidly marked by someone which made it come back to them.


----------



## Buglaux (May 7, 2013)

That's odd and really unfortunate. I had some problems with claiming my package too. They mentioned something about "insufficient information" at the post office, but thankfully they could still give the package kind of unofficially against post's regulations.


----------



## Theo (May 7, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Nearly 2 months after my order I got this email...
> "Parcel at the post office did not reach their export security, have been returned us. You can pay shipping and chose other shipper, If you don't need goods, we can refund the money to you. what about your mean?"



Go the same message. I choose to pay 10 dollars and they shipped it with DHL. I ordered a 11x11 and the price raised, so i didn't want to replace my order...


----------



## Escher (May 7, 2013)

I made an order with these guys on the 17th, received it fine, but I just got cold-called by somebody asking about the order and trying to find out my name. They had an american accent and they were looking for confirmation of details they already had. Presumably this is a scam using information they've mined from the payment process on the site, so I am going to have to close the relevant account. If I were you I wouldn't use this site any more.


----------



## rudra (May 7, 2013)

Shuan Ren is in Zcube now. Too bad they don't have white base yet.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 7, 2013)

Escher said:


> I made an order with these guys on the 17th, received it fine, but I just got cold-called by somebody asking about the order and trying to find out my name. They had an american accent and they were looking for confirmation of details they already had. Presumably this is a scam using information they've mined from the payment process on the site, so I am going to have to close the relevant account. If I were you I wouldn't use this site any more.


If you didn't give them anything why close the account? 

And not use the site anymore is a bit overreacting. It is normal to get called up you know. Usually by the shipping company. I have had it happen that I was called by DHL to confirm things.


----------



## Escher (May 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> If you didn't give them anything why close the account?
> 
> And not use the site anymore is a bit overreacting. It is normal to get called up you know. Usually by the shipping company. I have had it happen that I was called by DHL to confirm things.



Yeah, you're right, I probably am just over-reacting, but it did sound very suspicious.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 7, 2013)

Contact zcube about it so they can hopefully check it out. And folks: hang up if you don't trust it and contact the company yourself via email to check.


----------



## googlebleh (May 8, 2013)

argh. zcube should go back to being ridiculously cheap like before  I wish I snagged another ZhanChi while they were still $8
Also, Dayan 2x2x2 is $0.14 cheaper on 51morefun and cubes are presassembled so I feel like buying from there instead :/


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 8, 2013)

zcube has the coupon code still.. or has it expired?

51morefun does not accept paypal. That means for me they are out. Annoying, to say the least.


----------



## googlebleh (May 8, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> zcube has the coupon code still.. or has it expired?
> 
> 51morefun does not accept paypal. That means for me they are out. Annoying, to say the least.



But I thought it didn't really reduce everything back to what it was before? And idk how long these coupons will last--at some point will there be no more coupon?
Maybe I'm being too picky; I guess it's just because it used to be superduper cheap and now it's just relatively cheap.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 8, 2013)

That is what I have found with most super cheap stores. As soon as they notice we're on to them they increase the prices thinking of better profits.


----------



## mark49152 (May 8, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Contact zcube about it so they can hopefully check it out. And folks: hang up if you don't trust it and contact the company yourself via email to check.


Or just give a bogus number if you don't want to be called - something obviously bogus like 5555555555.


----------



## jewel mo (May 8, 2013)

Escher said:


> Yeah, you're right, I probably am just over-reacting, but it did sound very suspicious.



which your order number ? email to us
[email protected]
thank you


----------



## Escher (May 8, 2013)

jewel mo said:


> which your order number ? email to us
> [email protected]
> thank you



Emailed, thanks.


----------



## stensgaard (May 8, 2013)

Ordered 3 FangShi's yesterday ... just got an email today that they are already shipped .. that's what I call good service!! 
to compare, I ordered a single FangShi from HKnowstore last week, and it has not shipped yet...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 8, 2013)

HKnowstore is shipping the pre-orders first.

If there are 100 pre-orders, and you are order number 101, and 75 cubes come in at the store, the first 75 pre-orders get shipped first, and the remaining 25 get shipped in the next batch that arrives at the store, and only AFTER those are sent will order 101 be processed and shipped. So.. yeah.. that is why. 

Zcube never had pre-orders, which is why they can ship your cube faster.


----------



## stensgaard (May 8, 2013)

that makes a lot of sense ...  now gimme my cubes !!!


----------



## SlapShot (May 8, 2013)

I hope they will be selling the FangShi in White. then I would order one.


----------



## uniacto (May 8, 2013)

SlapShot said:


> I hope they will be selling the FangShi in White. then I would order one.



lightake.com has them in white, actually. pretty cheap too.


----------



## Theo (May 9, 2013)

New "Lucky" coupon code...


----------



## etshy (May 9, 2013)

MF8 4x4 V4 , has anyone seen this before ?


----------



## SlapShot (May 9, 2013)

uniacto said:


> lightake.com has them in white, actually. pretty cheap too.



Much thanks !!!!


----------



## SlapShot (May 10, 2013)

uniacto said:


> lightake.com has them in white, actually. pretty cheap too.



Your tip came just in time. I ordered one last night at $9.73, and today they were raised to $14.16


----------



## alphaboy (May 10, 2013)

SlapShot said:


> Your tip came just in time. I ordered one last night at $9.73, and today they were raised to $14.16



Sorry to disappoint you dude; but at that time the bulk rate was so good that for 2 cubes you paid 5,80 ish each, so nearly the same price as only one 
I bought 2


----------



## Alex Rubik (May 10, 2013)

alphaboy said:


> Sorry to disappoint you dude; but at that time the bulk rate was so good that for 2 cubes you paid 5,80 ish each, so nearly the same price as only one
> I bought 2



Halo! Alphaboy?are you seller of zcube?


----------



## alphaboy (May 10, 2013)

Alex Rubik said:


> Halo! Alphaboy?are you seller of zcube?



Wait what? or how? Maybe one day if I keep pursuing my dreams I will own a cube store.


----------



## uniacto (May 10, 2013)

SlapShot said:


> Your tip came just in time. I ordered one last night at $9.73, and today they were raised to $14.16



haha yea I really was going to buy a couple, but then I didn't -_- congrats!


----------



## Alex Rubik (May 10, 2013)

alphaboy said:


> Wait what? or how? Maybe one day if I keep pursuing my dreams I will own a cube store.



I also hope i will have a cube store someday and i am really planing!


----------



## Theo (May 10, 2013)

Finally got my 11x11 today!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

And my dayan 2x2 got here too.

China post, shipped out 28th April


----------



## alphaboy (May 10, 2013)

How comes you all get your cubes so fast? 
I never got anything befroe 30 days  ChinaPost or HKPost
And Germany and Netherlands isnt that far away..., actually i live 40 km away from NL
Does it have something to do with the customs? What do you think


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

No.. things likely get stuck in China. I have one package on the way from dealmaz.. also china post.. on which I have a dispute running in paypal (not a claim yet, I have ten days left to wait for the package before I have to up the status to a claim).

I have NEVER had a package from dealmaz not arrive.. so this is strange.


----------



## Theo (May 11, 2013)

alphaboy said:


> How comes you all get your cubes so fast?
> I never got anything befroe 30 days  ChinaPost or HKPost
> And Germany and Netherlands isnt that far away..., actually i live 40 km away from NL
> Does it have something to do with the customs? What do you think



I've ordered my 11x11 the 25/02/13 and i got it the 10/05/13....


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 11, 2013)

When was the 11x11 shipped?


----------



## Thenio (May 11, 2013)

You will be more happy. I have a coupon code on zcube.
20 % OFF -> "b00f8782" This code don't work all items 
and lucky code you must write "LUCKY"


----------



## Theo (May 11, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> When was the 11x11 shipped?



The first time with china post the 3/03 but after 60days it was still in gangzhou, so their recall the package and I paid 10$ the 6/05 and they send me the pckage with DHL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 12, 2013)

Ah DHL is notably faster indeed  Congrats and happy plaiying!!


----------



## Theo (May 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Ah DHL is notably faster indeed  Congrats and happy plaiying!!



Yes 4 days 

Do you know if Izo stickers exist for the 11x11?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 13, 2013)

Not a clue. 

You'd have to ask him that


----------



## Srikanth Ranjan (May 20, 2013)

is the china mail dependable enough ?
i dont mind the time


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 20, 2013)

I have had one package not arrive recently, but that didn't originate from zcube. Same postal service though. Other than that, perfect.


----------



## Srikanth Ranjan (May 20, 2013)

thanks
planning to order a guhong v1 , ss 4 X4 , ss 2X2 , SS wind , pyraminx and a megaminx .


----------



## SlapShot (May 20, 2013)

Srikanth Ranjan said:


> is the china mail dependable enough ?
> i dont mind the time



I've ordered lots of items from China these past 5 years, and have only lost
2 packages. For me, It's been a pretty good track record. And today I just
received a Panshi that zCube sent out on the 4th.


----------



## piyushp761 (May 21, 2013)

Ordered a ss 4x4 and 7x7 2 days ago. Still not shipped.The status is - Ready and Picking


----------



## stoic (May 21, 2013)

I placed an order for three cubes on 4th May, and they were delivered here in the UK yesterday. That is with the cheapest shipping option. I got an SS wind, SS 5x5 and a Dayan ridged megaminx. Good product, extremely well priced. All were stickered and assembled. The two Shengshous have been lubed and perform reasonably well straight out of the box. I received at least four emails during the process advising me what stage the transaction was at. Given this very positive experience, I would definitely do business with Zcube again.


----------



## Buglaux (May 23, 2013)

Ordered a few 3x3s and other stuff on May 8th, with CPAM and got the package today. Very pleased again.


----------



## AYGmeg (May 25, 2013)

I live in the UK and I ordered 7 things from their website three days ago.. Within two days they said it was being shipped and I was given a tracking number but whenever I try and track it it says it cannot be found.. And it's been two days now! How long do you reckon it'll be before I can track it?


----------



## kalyk (May 25, 2013)

AYGmeg said:


> I live in the UK and I ordered 7 things from their website three days ago.. Within two days they said it was being shipped and I was given a tracking number but whenever I try and track it it says it cannot be found.. And it's been two days now! How long do you reckon it'll be before I can track it?


That's absolutely normal, don't worry. It might take up to 5 days from my experience from postal services.


----------



## gilad12 (May 25, 2013)

I saw some unboxing videos on youtube from them..
ALSO, i talked with their sales guy on skype .. you can do it too before ordering


----------



## AYGmeg (May 25, 2013)

Thank you.. That's put my mind at ease a bit lol... This is my first major buy and I spent 30 quid (50 dollars) so I'm just a bit nervous...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 25, 2013)

No worries. And if there IS an issue, they will sort it out no big deal


----------



## yockee (May 25, 2013)

First I must say, this store was forced (by Calvin) to raise their prices. Let's hope he doesn't get fasttech as well. Second, I would like to share my feelings about this store. I had a crappy first and probably only experience with them and their horrible service. I ordered a Dayan 2x2. It took about 3 weeks to get to me (when usually, I get orders in about a week). I finally got it and thought the core was stripped because I saw 2 screws turning as I turned a couple layers, but it turned out the screws were just turning along with the core and I didn't realize it. So, when I thought the screws were unscrewing themselves, I emailed them asking them to send me a new core. They emailed back saying they would send me one the next time I ordered. So, I waited 3 weeks to play with something I paid for, thought it was defective and wanted them to fix it and give me what I paid for, but they were only willing to do so AFTER I paid for another order? This is highly unacceptable to me, and sounds like something only Verdes would do. Personally, I don't have a ton of money to throw around, to be ordering cubes that often. It will probably be another 2 months before I can order more, but they were more willing to lose a customer, than to do the right thing and give me what I paid for. That simple little core could have saved them many years of service from one more customer and probably several more that don't order from them because of my experience.


----------



## uniacto (May 25, 2013)

yockee said:


> First I must say, this store was forced (by Calvin) to raise their prices. Let's hope he doesn't get fasttech as well. Second, I would like to share my feelings about this store. I had a crappy first and probably only experience with them and their horrible service. I ordered a Dayan 2x2. It took about 3 weeks to get to me (when usually, I get orders in about a week). I finally got it and thought the core was stripped because I saw 2 screws turning as I turned a couple layers, but it turned out the screws were just turning along with the core and I didn't realize it. So, when I thought the screws were unscrewing themselves, I emailed them asking them to send me a new core. They emailed back saying they would send me one the next time I ordered. So, I waited 3 weeks to play with something I paid for, thought it was defective and wanted them to fix it and give me what I paid for, but they were only willing to do so AFTER I paid for another order? This is highly unacceptable to me, and sounds like something only Verdes would do. Personally, I don't have a ton of money to throw around, to be ordering cubes that often. It will probably be another 2 months before I can order more, but they were more willing to lose a customer, than to do the right thing and give me what I paid for. That simple little core could have saved them many years of service from one more customer and probably several more that don't order from them because of my experience.



Ouch. My only order turned out pretty well, so I've never had to deal with their customer service support. Do you know the reason why Calvin forced them to raise their prices? Was it because of the competition thing?


----------



## TP (May 25, 2013)

yockee said:


> First I must say, this store was forced (by Calvin) to raise their prices.



This part I would be really interested in hearing an elaborated version of.


----------



## yockee (May 25, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Ouch. My only order turned out pretty well, so I've never had to deal with their customer service support. Do you know the reason why Calvin forced them to raise their prices? Was it because of the competition thing?



Calvin (of HKnow) works in very direct contact (and may even be friends) with all the major cube companies. When these companies release cubes, each cube has a suggested retail price, like every other type of product, which stores must stick to when selling the products. How stores make prices lower to beat other stores, I don't know. There must be a range you're allowed to go within, below the price. I don't know. Anyway, Calvin keeps his eye on other stores to make sure they aren't breaking this rule, and if he catches them, he black lists them, so they are no longer able to buy from these companies. He did this with lightake when the F3 came out. They tried to sell it for 7.99, but the suggested price was 11.99, so they had to raise it.


----------



## jayefbe (May 26, 2013)

That is standard practice. There is suggested retail price and there is minimum retail price that companies require their product to be sold at. This is done to ensure there is no price war in which competing businesses continually drop prices, and in the process, ruin the value of the product. Absolutely standard practice and is completely within the rights of any company that produces a product.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 26, 2013)

All completely valid arguments, however WE don't know the minimums, and maybe they WERE sticking to those.


----------



## Parity Case (May 26, 2013)

Here's an interesting and well-written economic explanation of Minimum Retail Pricing (contrasting it with price fixing), for those who are interested:
http://gbr.pepperdine.edu/2010/08/p...price-restrictions-are-two-different-animals/


----------



## jayefbe (May 26, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> All completely valid arguments, however WE don't know the minimums, and maybe they WERE sticking to those.



That's totally true. But I'm not the one saying that X did X to X and now I'm angry. I'm saying this is standard practice, and any time someone's selling stock at a fraction of the suggested retail price, these issues will arise.


----------



## Cubemaestro (May 26, 2013)

zncube is expensive people! fasttech is a lot cheaper with FREE shipping and awesome customer care. ordered from then about 5 times.once vcube 7x7 was defective i asked them to replace it and they did so plus i use coupon codes mostly CPASTE13SPRING that gives 5% off on each item.
well, this store is certainly worth looking at. this zcube thing is expensive than fasttech and also shipping is expensive


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

Cubemaestro said:


> zncube is expensive people! fasttech is a lot cheaper with FREE shipping and awesome customer care. ordered from then about 5 times.once vcube 7x7 was defective i asked them to replace it and they did so plus i use coupon codes mostly CPASTE13SPRING that gives 5% off on each item.
> well, this store is certainly worth looking at. this zcube thing is expensive than fasttech and also shipping is expensive


They aren't THAT expensive. If you go back into the thread, you can find a coupon code.


Holey crapz. Their SS Pyraminx is more expensive than their SS Megaminx.


----------



## kalyk (May 26, 2013)

Well, when you see that Calvin sells Fangshi for 18$, whereas FastTech sells it for 8$, I don't understand why someone would still buy from Calvin. He's a thief, that's all. For a single FangShi, he's making more than 10$ for himself. Same for the Dayan 2x2 and almost all products. FastTech sells for a fair price. A little bit more expensive than Zcube (when it opened, not now), but still way cheaper than HKnowstore.


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

kalyk said:


> Well, when you see that Calvin sells Fangshi for 18$, whereas FastTech sells it for 8$, I don't understand why someone would still buy from Calvin. He's a thief, that's all. For a single FangShi, he's making more than 10$ for himself. Same for the Dayan 2x2 and almost all products. FastTech sells for a fair price. A little bit more expensive than Zcube (when it opened, not now), but still way cheaper than HKnowstore.


We better not let him see that we are buying from a cheap shop called "fasttech" :/


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 26, 2013)

fasttech has always been cheaper than zcube due to global free shipping. zcube sells more KO items though (such as shengshou) which is why many people like to use it more


----------

